# Something Special (OC fanfic only)



## Miss Fortune (Nov 7, 2008)

Something Special

Summary: A girl who doesn't really fit in with her class is trying her best to make it through the last two years of high school and to college. The only problem is that in her entire school, she's the only real goth girl. A new teacher comes in place of her original third period teacher of Literature. He seems a little odd to everyone else, but to her, he's a ticket to less depression.

OC's:
Mizuri Konichi- age 16, neck length black hair, green eyes (covers them with purple lenses), weight is 89 pounds, 5'5, perfers any type of clothing that is old, black and dark, and usually wears buckled boots or strapped shoes.

Yozo Yomato- age 23, shoulder length black hair, black eyes, weighs 131 pounds, 6'1, is usually found wearing an odd hat. He has something that's very unusual...


Chapter 1


*Spoiler*: __ 



Mizuri clung her strap backpack close to her. She hated high school. Ever since Junior high, she'd been bullied for how she was. Mizuri couldn't help it, she had a depressing childhood, a day from starvation, no heat, barely any sutable clothing to wear; until her mother got divorced. Now Mizuri is a higher middle class girl who gets what she can to fulfill her gothic attitude. She's a sophmore (second year) in high school, many people were purposely pushing her against the lockers, and her eyes itched. Her new lenses to color her eyes weren't lubricated. She ran into the restroom and dropped a few eyes drops into her eyes. She sighed. Mizuri heard some girls come in.
"Oh my god, did you see Mizuris outfit today?! It's so ugh!! I swear to god! If she doesn't lighten up the atmosphere around her soon, I'm going to like kill her." Mizuri stood still. The girls came around the corner. The paused. Mizuri stuffed her eyedrops into her bag and scurried out the door, the last words she could hear were the usual thing.
"What a freak."
She ran as fast as she could through the crowded hallway to her first class, Math. She was pretty smart. Mizuri was already taking senior classes, almost impossible. The seniors weren't so bad towards her, they didn't openly speak bad about her, and whenever she was around, they tried their best to seem friendly. Mizuri perferred to be around the older groups, so she wouldn't have to face the insults so much. The math teacher came up to her.
"Mizuri, great job on your test, the only thing you missed was question 23, would you like to go over it?"
"Yes.. please sensei.." She said softly. As he explained the problem, Mizuris mind drifted away. She heard something in the hallway about a teacher in Literature class. Did something happen to Miss Aizawa?
"And that's how you're supposed to get x= 6y-(-87). Got it?" He interuppted her thoughts.
"Yes..." She said softly.
Second period came around and Mizuri did her best to ignore the first years and second years in her study hall staring at her and throwing paper at her. She heard something that made her heart tear a little.
"She's so damn stiff and dark... no wonder she's freak..." A boy whispered. She opened a thick book and tried to tune out the insults. Being to only goth in the entire school was hard, especially for a girl.
Third period came through for her, the usual bully of the class, Shun Kikai, was sick. She didn't have to put up with him. As she sat in the very back of the room, where she wouldn't get hit with paper, she heard the classroom volume of conversations burst up to a maximum. Just when Mizuri thought her ears would pop, the door slammed opened.
"Morning class!!!!!" A young voice yelled. A man with a purple and black stripped top hat came in. He had white gloves on, black coat with tails, white shirt, red tie, and unusually black jeans for a teacher. He shoes were more like black blocks for boots. Mizuri was curious.
"I am Yozo Yamoto! I will be your teacher for the remainder of the year. Miss Aizawa is getting married and won't be back anytime soon!" He smiled. Mizuri blinked. His canines looked a bit big. He reached into his bag and took out a stack of papers.
"Ok!! Time for class work!" He laughed. The class moaned. Mizuri picked up her pen. As the papers were passed back, Mizuri missed the thrown paper that fell off her desk. She bent down to pick it up, and found juice spilled all over it.
"Oops, sorry!" The boy in front of her said, taunting. She kept her mouth shut and picked up the paper with her thumb and forefinger. Yozo saw her and came with a fresh sheet.
"Eck, nasty! It looks like apple juice..." He took it and handed her a clean paper.
"Here you are..." He slapped the paper on the desk of the boy in front of her.
"I want you to use this paper, seeing as how you didn't care on how your apple juice fell!" He smiled and walked away. The boy gawked at the teachers act. Mizuri smiled a little bit, it was the first time someone stood up for her in almost five years.


----------



## Miss Fortune (Nov 8, 2008)

Chapter 2


*Spoiler*: __ 



Mizuri was quick with her work, she was the first to turn it in only five minutes after he handed it out. Yozo looked surprised.
"You know..." He said, taking the paper. "That worksheet is at a Junior high school level, you seem to be pretty smart!" He smiled. Mizuri blinked.
"Miss Aizawa never went over the book 'The Dead Days' with you and yet you completed this worksheet like it was no big deal! You should be in an advanced class," He said. Mizuri just stood quietly as she was raised to do. Yozo bursted out laughing. Everyone looked up. Mizuri felt blood rushing to her face.
"Wow! You're pretty quiet! In fact, this room is quiet..." He pulled a laptop out of his bag.
"Mizuri right?" He said. She nodded.
"I want you to pick out a song on here, or... album... and play it at full volume. Something to delete this quietness." He leaned back in his chair. The whole classroom was watching her. She quickly typed in a band name, seeing as how it was the teachers computer, she decided on something softer. When the music started playing, Yozo immediatly showed his thoughts.
"Ack! That stuff is too soft!!" He complained. Some of the girls seemed to like the song. Yozo took the laptop and made it stop.
"Pick something else!! No soft stuff either." He watched Mizuri type in another name.
_I hope I don't get in trouble for this..._ She thought as she reluctantly pressed the play button. The room immediatly filled with screamo music. Yozo grinned.
"Yeah! That's better! And it's japanese too!" He looked at the screen.
"'Unsraw'? I love that band." He grinned. Mizuri felt the piercing glares of hate at her back.
"Mr. Yokamo? Can you please turn it down? The music is really annoying!!" A girl said. Yozo ignored them.
"Ok Mizuri, take your seat! Don't be alarmed if you seem be dancing or anything like that!" He announced. The class groaned. Mizuri actually enjoyed the song. The bell rang a few minutes later, the entire class rushed out of the room to escape the noise. Mizuri picked up her bag and started walking out.
"Mizuri!! Hold on a second please!" Yozo called out. Mizuri turned to face him.
"You know, I haven't seen a lot of people like you in this school."
_Oh no.. here it comes.._
"I'm used to so many more people like you in a school than the other kids. The other school I used to teach at had more people like you than the others! Heh! They'd be considered weird!! haha!" He laughed. Mizuri lowered her eyes.
"Hey, go home and take this to your mom. Your literature levels are higher than a second year." He smiled.
"Plus, this period would be study hall and it'd be moved to sixth period!" He said. Mizuri took the paper and read it. It looked like a form.


----------



## Miss Fortune (Nov 8, 2008)

Chapter 3


*Spoiler*: __ 



Mizuri dealt with the remaining day. Fourth period history, fifth health, then lunch, sixth science, seventh gym, and eighth was another dreadful study hall. She kept her head hidden from all the glares. More paper flew at her, some with gum on them.
Finally, when Mizuri thought her soul was going to tear apart, the bell rang, everyone cleared out of school to the buses. Mizuri walked to the back of the school where there was a forest. She parted some branches and brought out her motorbike. She feared the other students would brake it or steal it if she parked it with everyone elses cars everyday. She slipped on her helmet and revved the engine to life.
Mizuris bike purred softly. She was happy she had read books on engineering so she could tune down the revving volume of the engine. As she pulled out of school grounds, Yozo Yamoto watched ride down the street from his office.
"Hmm... Poor Mizuri... I'm guessing that girl has suffered from an awful lot of depression. I'm really surprised that she's still managing to come to school. She's awfully quiet, don't you think?" He glanced to a boy sitting in a chair across from him.
"Y-yes sir.." He studdered. Yozo chuckled and stood up.
"Well... three o'clock! Time for my meal!" He licked his teeth. The boy started squirming.
"No!!!" He yelled. Yozo snapped his fingers, the boy went limp. He lowered his mouth to the boys neck, his canines grew in size. Yozo bit easily into the boys skin, he started sucking out his blood.

Mizuri parked her bike in the driveway of her home and took off his black helmet. She rubbed her eyes.
"They still itch.." She muttered. She stopped when she heard yelling.
"Kazumo!! I can't take it when you come home and take out your work day stress and anger on me!!"
"Miki!! I swear to god!! Shut up!! It's all because you can't learn how to make good god damn coffee!!" Mizuri sighed. Another fight. She walked to the back of the house and started climbing up the wooden grapevine walls. She stopped at the second window up and pushed it open. She threw her backpack inside and slipped in quietly. She was used to having to climb up the side of the house to avoid her mothers and stepfathers fights. She heard stomping coming towards her room. Her door flew open.
"DAMMIT!! JUST SHUT THE FUCK UP!!" Her mother slammed the door shut. She sighed and flopped down onto the seat at Mizuri's desk.
"Honey, you are so lucky you don't have a boyfriend, or are married yet!" She groaned. Mizuris mother was sort of like her. Miki had black hair, she usually wore green eyeliner, black italian boots, red lipstick, and a classy suit and skirt. She took a cigarette out of her pocket and lite it. Mizuri took out the paper Yamoto sensei gave her. She handed her mother the slip.
"What's this?"
"A new literature teacher took over and he suggested that I should be in a more advanced clss," she explained. Miki read the paper.
"Who's the teacher?"
"Um.. Yozo Yamoto." 
"Huh... weird name..." Miki said. She took a pencil and signed the slip.
"There, signed." She handed the paper to Mizuri. Mizuri took it and stuffed it into her backpack.


----------



## Miss Fortune (Nov 10, 2008)

Chapter 4


*Spoiler*: __ 



Mizuri sat at her desk, drawing a picture to fill her time. She glanced at the clock on the wall,it was 10:30 p.m. She sighed. She'd spent only an hour on her drawing. It seemed to her that it had been much longer. Mizuri turned around and turned on her tv. The screen switched onto the news. She flipped through the channels until she came to Mtv. Her favorite show was on tonight, it was called 'The Dark Side of the Truth'. It was about certain stories told by students and people from different minorities from all over.
The preview came on giving a summary of the first story. It was about a girl who denied a man who asked her out. He was a straight A student, played football and was in a band. He was very gentle and kind, but she was kidnapped by him. She told how he treated her. She was like a slave, but he treated her like a guest, allowing her clean clothing, hardly touching her, and giving her a good place to sleep. She said the only thing that scared her was the fact that he had kidnapped her and threatened her so cruely.
"_I thought he was that kind special friend who everyone could turn to for cheering up, but he was really some guy who was just too desperate for a need that he wanted. He really scared me._" Mizuri sighed and went back to her drawing. The only downside to the show was that most of the stories were of kidnappings and were told by preppy women. She never saw many cases with people like her. She looked at the clock again and moaned. Only twelve minutes passed. She put her drawing in the corner of her desk and leaned back. She wasn't sleepy at all and she was bored.
Mizuri got up and looked out her bedroom door. She listened for her mother and step father, they were still out for dinner, which she was thankful for. Mizuri shut the door and locked it. She strode to the window and pushed it open.
"I hope to god no one is looking..." She muttered. She looked at the moon and took a deep breath.

Yozo was silently gliding through the woods that were behind the school. He smelled a students scent. He thought it was fresh enough and tried following it. His breath had a faint smell of blood in it, a crooked line of red trailed down the corner of his mouth. His eyes were a bright gold. He wasn't hungry, but the scent of the trail was bugging him, he thought it was fimiliar. He glided out to the road, running through the air, following the scented trail. He stopped at a large house that sat on top of a hill. He hissed and ran around the side of it, along the treeline; to the back where the trees were much thicker.
Yozo looked around for any trace of the scent, he stopped. There was a soft cooing sound, it soothed his mind and racing heart. He looked up to an open window that was dimly lite. It was singing. Someone was singing, a girl. He focused his keen vision to the windown. The pure, smooth notes were fluent and clean. His eyes locked onto the girl who was singing out her window. From the angle of her face he could tell she was looking at the moon. He smiled. A smooth voice singer must have fine blood. He stode forward silently. He was five feet away from a wooden vineyard- fence when he stopped. The notes were calming him down, he found himself unable to kill this girl he bit his lip and listened to the song.
"_This.. is... the song... for thine soul... li..sten to.. the sound... This... is... for all... below... The moon... shines bright and the stars... shine... The world.. is dark... and asleep... but a child... is awake.. with none... to eat... Sad..ness, hard... ship and suffering... these feelings engolf the wo..rld..._" Yozo felt mesmerized by the girls voice. He looked up at her. The song was very fimiliar to him. He took a breath and joined.
"These... hard...ships and sufferings... they control.. our lives, but we are... now... learning.. and living... with love... and joy... the world... is a place... for ha... ppiness.." The girl jumped a little and looked down. He could sense the horror of his presence. He stood still. She slammed the window shut. Yozo chuckled.
"She must not like to express that beautiful singing voice..." He murmured. Yozo turned on his heels and ran straight into the forest at lightening speed.


----------



## Miss Fortune (Nov 11, 2008)

Chapter 5


*Spoiler*: __ 



Mizuri was enveloped in her thoughts as she got ready to go to school once again. The event that troubled her was making her insane. Someone had seen her, someone came to her house, and someone was stalking her. Mizuri moaned and finished putting on her eyeliner. She wore a black shirt with white skulls along the edges of it, it had a lot of fluff underneath it, black and white stripped stockings with black boots with buckles along the sides, a red and purple half shirt (red on the bottom, purple on the top and arms), and her black leather buckle arm warmers. Her hair was pinned up on one wide with a red cross bret, and she managed to curl the ends to look like a little doll with black hair. She grabbed her backpack and ran down stairs and out the door without any breakfast. She revved up her motobike and zoomed down the road.

As soon as Mizuri got to school, she ran to her first period class, avoiding all contact with any people and keeping her eyes to the floor. She got to the classroom early and sat down, rubbing her temples. She heard more murmuring behind her. She looked down, growled and pulled down her skirt a little more. It was running up her theighs.
Mizuris first two periods went by quickly compared to most days, she arrived in English class, only to run into Mr. Yamoto on the way in.
"Oh! Excuse me Miss Mizuri! I didn't see you there," He said kindly. She nodded and handed him the form her mother signed.
"Ahh! The form is signed! That means this class is now moved to seventh period for you, and your science class to right now! Starting tomarrow of course!" He said. Mizuri nodded again. He stood silent for a moment and examined her outfit.
"My my my... that bret and skirt are really something to behold! Excellent stiching, and color," He said. Mizuri looked up to examine his outfit in return. Her heart raced.
"Is... is that... the.. the new pants from the UnsraW collection!?" She said softly, staring at his baggy pants. There were pictures of burning lilys, straps, and chains that decorated the pants. He chuckled.
"Why yes! It seems you really are a fan of them to know of these kind of pants," He said. He wore his top hat as usual, his shirt was long sleeved, black with a purple rose on it and had a chain running down from his neck to the waist.
"Please take your seat now Mizuri, class is about to start!" He said kindly. All the kids were staring at him. Mizuri took her seat and heard some girls whispering.
"They look like they could be twins..." One whispered to the other. Mizuri rested her head on her arms and sighed. She was trying to calm her mind, she already saw that Shun Kikai was back from his sickness, he had a black eye, which must really mean a fight. He sat beside her and she could see his eyes glaring at her. She felt something running down her fingers. She looked to see a blue permanent marker going down her skin. Shun's hand holding it. She quickly sat up and hit the marker away.
"What was that for?" She whispered. He flipped her off and laughed. Yozo looked up in her direction and snickered a little.
"Pop Quiz everyone!!" The class moaned. Mizuri got her pencil out.
"This will be an oral quiz!" He said. The class muttered in confusion. He started walking up Mizuris isle.
"Now, everyone knows Mr. Kikai correct?" He put his hand on his desk.
"Question one, where did that black eye come from?" The class muttered in wonder.
"Well? How about a fight with who you all call, Dr. Mcsquish? Hmmm? And did you know.. Mr. Kikai lost that fight?" Everyone chuckled.
"Question two, this is true or false. Does Mr. Kikai take dance lessons?" The class bursted out laughing.
"It's true!" Yozo yelled. The whole class cracked up. Shun was steaming mad, but more embaressed. Mizuri chuckled a little. Yozos eye twinkled a little.
"End of the Quiz!" He said just before the bell rang. Shun ran out of the classroom. Mizuri started walking out of the class room, after everyone else.
"Oh, uh.. Mizuri- chan?" Yozo called.
"Yes.. Yamoto- sensei?" She said quietly. She blinked. He wasn't there. She felt a hand on her shoulder.
"Your voice is very beautiful... why do you hide that singing voice from people?" He whispered. Her heart skipped a beat.
_He knows?! How?!?!_ She cleared her throat.
"I.. I don't know what you're talking about.. I.. I have to go-" The door slammed shut. Yozo chuckled.
"Don't lie, I heard you last night, I must say, your voice, your looks in the moonlight.. they all compliment each other.." He whispered. His breath was hot on her neck. She blinked a few times.
_Not now! My lenses are itching me!!_ She tried moving from his grasped.
"Mizuri.. don't try and escape..." His grip tightened. Her eyes widened.
"Just looked at my face.." He whispered. Mizuri turned slightly to look at him, she stiffled a gasp. His canines were sticking out of his mouth, his eyes were a brillent purple. He chuckled again.
"Do you know what I am?" He whispered in her hair. Her eyes were wide.
"You know... Purple eyes are eyes of vampires..." His finger slid down her cheek. It was very cold. Blood raced to her cheeks. He sucked in a breath.
"That blush is very tempting..." He moved his face closer to hers.
"When I first saw you... I thought you were a vampire... Hmph.. you had me fooled quite well.." He moved his lips across her neck, her heart was pounding in her ears. He pressed his fangs against her skin, she closed her eyes.
"Hmhmhm... your blood is so tempting.. but I can't do that now, now can I? Well..." He let go of her.
"See you after school..." He chuckled, his eyes narrow in amusement. She stood still, then walked quickly out the door. Yozo smiled.
"I can't seem to control myself with you around me Mizuri..." He slid his canines back into his gums and sat at his desk.


----------



## Miss Fortune (Nov 13, 2008)

Chapter 6


*Spoiler*: __ 



Mizuri was in turmoil at the mind through out the day. She kept running her hands through her hair, a habit she developed whenever she was nervous. Her eyes were always wide, like she was scared out of her mind. She bit her finger and tried to do her science test.
_He knew?! And he's a vamipre? Why the hell is it always me who gets the bad luck?! Why was he even listening to me?! Why was he near my house that night!? He lives on the other side of town! Could she have been the one who sang at my window?_ She buried her face into her hands.
_Why am I always the one in trouble!!_ The bell rang, Mizuri steadily got up and walked extra slow to study hall. She passed by Yomato- senseis class. He was sitting on the edge of his desk. The hallway got blocked up, Mizuri stood right in front of his door. She tried pulling her gaze away, too late. Yomato looked up and smiled, his eyes were inviting her. He knew she had study hall next. Mizuri closed her eyes and fought her way through the crowd to study hall. Yozo smiled and walked to his office and shut the door.

Mizuri watched the clock intently. Only four minutes left until the end of school. She had it planned out. She already had everything she needed and her bike was just outside, hiding behind the shed. Three minutes.
_I'll just run. That's it, just run out the door!_ She reached into her bag and felt her key. Two minutes. She grasped it tightly and pulled her hand out. Mizuri felt a chill down her back. She glanced over her shoulder. Her eyes widened. Yozo was walking down the hallway, he was smiling slightly. Mizuri frantically looked up at the clock. One minute. It was the longest minute of her life, the muscles in her legs were tense and ready to spring out of her seat and out the door. She gripped her bag strap tightly, her eyes fixed on the clock.
_Come on! Come on! Ring already!! Please!_ She felt the blood rush out of her cheeks and to her heart. Her heart was pounding louder than a drum.
The bell finally rang. Mizuri sprang out of her chair and ran to the door. She rushed out to the shed, key in hand. When she went around to the other side of the shed where her bike was, she stopped, her key fell out of her hand. Yozo was sitting against her bike, examining her helmet. He looked up at the sound of her dropped key.
"Ahh! Mizuri! So good I found you..." He smiled. Mizuri saw her helmet hit the ground. Yozo grasped her shoulders, but she didn't feel him. His voice sounded distant.
"_Now... walk into the school... good girl Mizuri..._" Mizuri felt her legs moving under her, her vision was faint. She felt wetness rolling down her cheeks.
"_You're almost here Mizuri, just turn here, good girl..._" Mizuri was standing in front of Yomato's doorway. She could barely see his office door open.
"_Now... come in Mizuri... no one but us is in the school now..._" His voice was soft. She drifted into the classroom and into his office. Yozo was sitting in his chair. His elbow resting on the arm, his head resting on his hand.
"_Good girl Mizuri... come sit in my lap..._" His lips didn't move, he just smiled sweetly. Mizuri heard the door close behind her. She moved silently to him and sat smoothly on his lap. His arms wrapped around her shoulders, a gentle hand at her neck.
"Good girl Mizuri... You made it, just as we planned," He said softly. Mizuris neck relaxed, her eyes were blank. He moved his mouth close to her neck.
"Those curls are so precious... I chose today because I want you to keep this outfit forever..." He whispered. Mizuris mind went fuzzy. All she could see was his face.
"Mizuri... I'll make this as quick and painless as I can," He said softly. Yozo moved his lips to her jaw and kissed her. Then, his fangs came out as he moved back to her neck. He pushed his fangs down quickly, Mizuri twitched at the pain, then relaxed.
"N...no..." She said weakly. Yozo pushed down harder on her neck, pulling her closer to him. Mizuri shifted a little, making a weak attempt to escape. Yozos emotion flooded her mind. She felt warm, she suddenly very cold. Yozos tounge licked her wound free from any blood.
"Mizuri... you won't be suffering any longer..." He whispered. Her body fell limp in his arms. Yozo smiled slightly. A small trail of blood leading from his mouth down his chin. He pulled Mizuri up to him so she was sitting upright on his lap. He traced a trail down her chin and to her neck, he ran his finger over the bite mark on her neck.
"Such a good girl... Mizuri- chan..." He said softly.


----------



## Miss Fortune (Nov 13, 2008)

Chapter 7


*Spoiler*: __ 



Yozo sat in his chair with Mizuri in his lap for about twenty minutes, holding her hand and watching as her breath became shallow and quick. He noticed the clock above the door. He frowned.
"I didn't know it would take so long..." He gently put his face next to Mizuris, his skin touched hers.
"Mizuri- chan, we have to change location to keep you safe... Please allow me..." He lifted her into his arms bridal style. Her forehead beaded with sweat. He smiled softly.
"The pain will pass sweet, let my venom spread through you so you can be with me.." He whispered. Mizuri shifted a little in her sleep. Yozo held her tight and walked through the walls of the building. When he arrived outside, he let Mizuri feel the outside breeze before he took off at lightening speed. His feet barely touched the ground. Mizuri's sleep was undisturbed. He stopped at a modern looking but dark house. No lights were on. It was a dark blue, black door, three stories high with modern design. Yozo slid through the wall and glided upstairs. He layed her on a bed. Mizuri gripped the sheets quickly. Yozo sat next to her and leaned in next to her face.
"I know it hurts Mizuri, just bare with it... soon you'll be free of all the pain you've ever had to go through.." He kissed her forehead and left the room.

About two hours later, Mizuri let out a small high pitched squeaked. Yozo looked up from the tv show he was watching and flashed up the stairs. He immediatly sat down next to Mizuri, she was biting her lip and barely awake.
"Mizuri- chan..." He whispered. Mizuri flinched at the sound of her own name. She turned her head to Yozo. She tried to say something, Yozo bent down to here it.
"It.. hurts.. so much..." She whispered. Yozo's face saddened.
"I know Mizuri- chan, and I'm so sorry... I can't free you from it until you accept it," He whispered back. Mizuri weakly clutched his hand.
"I... don't.. know how..." She whispered. Yozo smiled grimly.
"Just let my venom seep into your blood," He said. Mizuri clenched her teeth and screamed. Yozo immediatly craddle her in his arms.
"I'll be here..." He whispered. Mizuri screamed again and tried to struggle out of his grasped.
"It hurts!! Oh it hurts!!" She screamed. Yozo held her tightly.
"Mizuri! Mizuri look at me!!" He turned her around.
"Just let it happen!! Just let go!!" He said loudly. Mizuri clenched her teeth and screamed again. Yozo pushed his mouth against her neck, trying to calm her down. Mizuri's screams softened a little, but not by much. She buried her head into his chest, he felt hot tears in his shirt. Yozo stroked her hair and hugged her tightly. Mizuri suddenly stopped screaming, her arms wrapped around him. Yozo paused.
"Mizuri- chan?" He whispered. She looked up, tears were running for her eyes, they were bright purple.
"Yozo- san.." She said softly. Yozo smiled and hugged her. Mizuri pushed him away.
"Where.. am I?" She said. Yozo grasped her arm.
"You are in my house, do you remember what happened?" He smiled sweetly. Mizuri closed her eyes and shook her head.
"I.. can't.. it's all a blur," She said. Yozo smiled, his fangs expanded. Mizuri stared at him, then felt her grow as well. She touched them, pricking her finger. A small drop of blood form on her finger. She stared at it, her throat felt dry. Then Yozo grabbed her finger and stuck it in his mouth. Mizuri blinked in shock. She felt his tounge running over her finger. She saw him take her other finger and bite it.
"I know you are thirsty Mizuri... taste what you will be feasting on soon," He said, holding up her finger. Mizuri felt thristy, her eyes turned red. She stuck her finger in her mouth and licked her finger cleaned. Yozo put his hand under her chin.
"I will take care of you, the reason why I made you like me is because... I love you Mizuri..." Mizuris eyes widened. Memories flooded back into her head, her mouth opened. She lowered her hand and just stared at him. She rememered the feelings that flooded her head when she was turned into a vampire. Her eyes were weary for a minute, then they focused on Yozos sweet face. She let her body collapse onto him. Yozo held her gently. Tears rolled down her cheeks.
"I've never been loved..." She whispered. Yozo rested his chin on her head.
"Now you are. Let me prove it," He said. He lifted up Mizuri's head and pressed his lips against hers. Mizuri blinked and froze. Yozo put his hand behind her head and wrapped his fingers in her hair. Mizuri felt warmth and kissed back. Yozo pulled her against him. Mizuri wrapped her arms around him. Suddenly, Yozo pushed them apart. His eyes were sorry.
"You need to be fed Mizuri- chan.." He said softly. Mizuri lowered her gaze and shifted slightly. Yozo took her hand and led her from the bed.
"Come on, I'm going to show you how to hunt," He said. Mizuri stumbled a little down the stairs. Yozo chuckled.
"Come on!" He teased.


----------



## Miss Fortune (Nov 16, 2008)

Chapter 8


*Spoiler*: __ 



Mizuri could see the world perfectly now. She blinked and rubbed her eyes. Yozo chuckled and pulled her along.
"Now, just run after me, ok? I'll try not to go too fast," He said. He pulled Mizuri along until they were running, then he let go. They zoomed at lightening speeds down the road. Mizuri was close behind Yozo. She caught scents in the air that tempted her to leave him and go after the scent. But Yozo kept her with him. He turned down a curve and stopped in front of a house.
"Now, Mizuri- chan, this is the first thing you must do to severe the link between the living and you, feed on them." He pointed to the house. Mizuri could smell her parents scents, her mouth water. She walked slowly up to the front door. She could hear the thumping of a pair of heartbeats. Yozo's hand rested on her shoulder.
"Go ahead.. I'll watch.." He whispered. Mizuri opened the door, her parents were sitting in the living room, they looked at her as she entered.
"Mizuri! Where have you been?! It's past two!!!" Her mother yelled. Her stepfather stood up.
"Do you realize how much sleep, We've lost waiting for you TO COME HOME?!" He towered over her, Mizuri stared at his neck.
"YOU WRETCHED BRAT!!" He slapped her across the cheek. Yozo; who was hiding outside, flinched. She didn't budge, she put her hand on her cheek to feel a small welt. Her mother stalk up to her and started.
"I have been sticking up for you and you have LET ME DOWN!!" She yelled.
"PAY FOR YOU OWN COLLEGE!! PAY FOR YOUR OWN SHIT!! I'M NOT HELPING YOU WIPE YOUR ASS ANYMORE!" She spat. Mizuri felt anger. Her eyes narrowed.
"DON'T GIVE ME THAT LOOK!!" He stepfather yelled. Mizuri hissed.
"DON'T TALK TO YOUR FATHER THAT WAY!"
"MY FATHER IS BETTER THAN THIS ASS!!" Mizuri grabbed his neck. Her mother gaped at her, her stepfather was choking. Her eyes were a fierce red.
"You even name this piece of shit father... mother... you are a whore.." She growled. Her mother gasped.
"Mizuri!! Put your fa-"
"I said... don't... say that word.." She growled again. Mizuri threw him across the room and grabbed her mothers throat.
"Just looked at my eyes, look!! These aren't contacts! I'm finally going to be free from your rein of shitty terror!! No more pain from my old family!!" She threw her mother to the ground and slammed her heel into her stomach. Mizuris father hit her head.
"MIZURI!!" She pulled him to her mouth and ripped out his throat.
"DON'T FUCK WITH ME!!" She screamed. Mizuri started to cry, she gulped up her stepfathers blood and sucked his throat dry. She threw his dried body down next to her mothers.
"Now mother... see how pathetic he is?! He does nothing right... neither do you!! You always nag at me, saying I'm a failure... but you know what.." She dragged her up to eye level.
"That just means that I'm a spawn of a double failure... you little bitch..." She growled. She gripped her mothers throat until it broke open, spilling blood all over her. Mizuris eyes were calmer, she scratched her mothers throat and sucked up her blood. Mizuri threw her body down and sat on the stairs and wept into her knees. Yozo walked to her side and touched her shoulder.
"Mizuri- chan..." He whispered. She wept harder.
"Mizuri- chan, you're a free vampire now, you've severed the link between the living and you, you're free from them, from pa-"
"I killed my own parents!!" She cried. Yozo tried to comfort her.
"Didn't you hear yourself Mizuri? They hurt you, you were only freeing yourself of pain, it's instinct. Now you can be with me," He said.
"I can't live like this!! Look at me!!" She faced him, going to her knees. She was sprinkled with blood from head to toe.
"Just look at me!! I'm horrible!! I killed them under two minutes!! I'm horrible!!" She cried. Yozo wrapped his arms around her, she sprang out from under him.
"Don't touch me!!"
"Mizuri.."
"Don't come near me!!! You made me like this!! I hate you!!" Yozo's eyes widened, he felt as if a knife stabbed his chest.
"Mizuri don't say that!"
"I hate you!! Stay away from me!!" She ran out of the house. Yozo stood up, his eyes narrowed, he looked at the ground. His mouth turned into a frown, his eyes were serious.
"Mizuri... you don't realize why I made you like that... I need a princess of the night to live for all eternity.. I've waited almost my entire lifespan to find the perfect woman for me... if you run away... I'll be forced to hurt you..." He muttered. He bared his teeth into a snarl.
"You're too beautiful to be running around this time of night! Many others will snatch you away from me!! You have blood that can be drunk from your precious skin!!" He flew out the door.

Mizuri was running frantically, blindly through the trees. She could hear others around her, following her at their own pace. She tripped and skidded through the dirt and came to a halt in front of a boulder. She grabbed her arm and pushed herself into a comfortable sitting posistion. Trails of blood lead from her mouth down her chin. Fresh blood was still on her. A man creapt from the trees.
"Oh... a beautiful princess of the night... and a fresh one as well..." He smiled and bent down over her. He had red hair, purple eyes and a sharp jaw structure.
"Little princess.. you seem frightened... you must be lost, did your new prince scare you when you changed?" He went to his knees in front of her and grabbed her hands softly.
"I will be your prince... You are too lovely to be left alone..." His mouth crept to her throat.
"Just let me feast on your wonderful blood..." He whispered. Mizuri turned away. He ran his fingers down her throat and licked her skin, she shivered.
"It won't hurt..." He whispered, his fangs touched her skin, then he was ripped off from her.
"Mizuri!!!" Yozo yelled. Mizuri looked up at an angry Yozo, his back was to her, facing the vampire who was snarling at him.
"Don't.. touch my bride..."
"You are a fool!! You scared her senseless! You don't deserve a bride!!" He hissed. Mizuri's undead heart raced. She watched the two glare at each other.
"Mizuri.. did he hurt you?" Yozo asked frantically. She was silent.
"Mizuri?!" He whimpered. Mizuri whispered a sigh. Yozo growled.
"You.." He leapt at the other vampire, they clashed into a death battle. Mizuri's eyes were wide as she watched the two rip each others skin off. Yozo let out a howl of pain. Mizuri joltled upright at the sound. The other vampire bite his wrist.
"I'll drain you of your blood and take your bride!! You stupid ass!!" The other one screamed, his claws scratched at Yozo's throat. Yozo snarled and kicked his stomach, then clawed the others throat. The red head screamed as Yozo's claws streaked across his throat. He clutched the heavy wound and whimpered. Yozo snarled, his head was bleeding, giving him a wild look. The red head hissed and ran away. Yozo panted for his breath. His knees were shaking.
"I'm... not as... strong as I... was..." He gasped. Mizuri watched him fall to the ground.
"Mizuri..." He whispered weakly. Mizuri crawled to him and held his hand. She laid her head on his chest.
"I'm sorry..." She whispered.
"No.. I...am..." He twisted in pain. Mizuri clutched his wounded wrist and put her mouth over it. She felt something rush from her mouth into his bloodstream. Yozo smiled and relaxed.
"Your.. venom.. is in me.." He whispered. Mizuri licked his wound and bite his arm. Yozo rested a hand on her head.
"Mizuri.." She closed her eyes and nuzzled his hand.


----------



## Miss Fortune (Nov 19, 2008)

Chapter 9


*Spoiler*: __ 



Mizuri's venom seeped through Yozo's bloodstream and erased all of his wounds. She gripped his arm tighter and started to cry. His hand rested on her head.
"Mizuri.. don't cry, I am fine now... you healed me..." He whispered. She whined softly and licked the bite mark. He smiled slightly and pulled her close to him, she laid on top of him. Mizuri blinked and sat up, her eyes alert. There was movement around them. Yozo sensed others around them as well, he sat up; struggling against pain. He held Mizuri against his chest. A few men walked out, their eyes hungry and examining the two. One had black hair, one green, the other brown. The green haired one looked about in his twenties, the black haired one looked like a young teen, and the brown haired one looked about in his late twenties. He seemed to be the leader. He stepped forward in front of the other two.
"Hello little princess... your prince doesn't seem fit for you. He is too weak, come with us, we are strong. Much stronger than him." Yozo hissed. The green haired one crept forward, eyes narrowed and focused on him. Mizuri gripped Yozo's arm. The black haired one smiled slightly.
"I just love girls in skirts..." He muttered. The brown haired one crouched down and smiled.
"Come with us, little princess, we'll treat you nice," He said. His eyes were hungry. Yozo pulled Mizuri away from the three.
"Go away..." He growled. The green haired man snarled.
"Shut up old man.. look at yourself! You're shit right now! You can't even stand properly... You need her to support you!" He hissed. Yozo snarled, showing his teeth. The black haired one kept his eyes on Mizuri, he was back more than the other two. The brown haired one shook his head.
"Listen, good sir... please just let go of her, and we won't be forced to show her prince get torn to pieces, ok?" He said, his mouth wet. Yozo growled.
"That's it!! We warned you!!" The green haired one sprang onto Yozo, snapping at him. Yozo hit his neck with his forearm and rolled out from under him. The brown haired one acted and went for Mizuri. She gasped. She slid to the side, letting the brown hair slam into the boulder. The black haired one watched, grinning. Yozo leapt to Mizuri, the green head grabbed his ankle and pulled him back, throwing him against a tree. The brunette rubbed his head, then pounched onto Mizuri, pinning her down.
"That was clever move there, but you won't get away this time..." His breath whished against her face. Mizuri grimaced and tried to get away from him, his lips went down her neck. She gasped and kneed his stomach.
"Gah!" His grip loosened, she crawled out from under him and tried to run, he grabbed her ankle, making her fall. He crawled on top of her. She began to breath fast, fearful for Yozo and as of what would happen to her. He gripped her arms harder than before, his hot breath racing down her skin.
"Don't try to run!" He growled. Yozo saw Mizuri on the ground and yelled in anger. He punched the green head and head butted him, then sliced his arm open. He howled in pain. Yozo ran towards Mizuri. He grabbed the brunette and ripped him off of her. Mizuri got to her feet. Yozo threw him against the boulder and held Mizuri.
"Are you alright?" He asked, his head bleeding again. She nodded.
"How touching! So protective! But you can't protect yourself!!" The green head and brunette tackled Yozo. They tore at his skin, ripping of his shirt and slashing wounds into his chest. The black haired man chuckled. He didn't move his gaze from Mizuri. She started for Yozo, his arms wrapped around her waist.
"Where are you going little miss?" He whispered. Mizuri gasped. He threw her against the boulder, then lifted up her skirt.
"I love girls like you... so dark... depressed... that usually you have a great body.. and damn... you have a wonderful body.." He licked her cheek. She turned her head away. Yozo was crying out Mizuri's name, pained at the sight of her getting violated by a stranger. Yozo felt a slicing pain at his throat, he felt warmth running down his chest. His cries became chokes. Mizuri's eyes widened. Yozo's voice was getting cut off. She casted a glance at Yozo, she gasped. Blood was pouring from his throat. The green head stood up, Yozo in his grasp. The brunette was punching his gut. The black haired one chuckled.
"See? He's weak.. but I'm strong... and I'll prove it!" He forced his hand into her panties. Mizuri screamed and punched him. Her eyes turned a fierce red. The black haired rubbed his cheek.
"You bitch!" Mizuri casted a death glare at him, in a second, her hand was at her throat.
"You..." She growled. He started coughing. Mizuri cracked her knuckles and held her fingers out flat, like a knife. She pierced his gut with her hand and ripped open his stomach. Mizuri threw him hard through the trees, destroying about three before he slammed up against one to come to a stop. She turned to the other two. The brunette growled.
"How dare you!!" He leapt at her. Mizuri swiftly dodged and kicked his knee, there was a crack. He fell to the ground, clutching his leg.
"ARGH!! MY LEG!" He screamed. Mizuri grabbed his head and lifted him to eye level. Then turned to face the green head.
"This is what will happen to you if you don't let Yozo- san go now..." She squeezed his head. The brunette started to scream.
"LET GO!! STOP!! AHH!! IT'LL EXPLODE!! AHH!!!" In a few short seconds, his skull cracked, letting blood fly everywhere. Mizuri dropped his corpse onto the ground and glared at the green head. Yozo weakly looked at her, panting heavily. The green head was starting to shake. Mizuri grinned.
"Come on.. I'm a girl... what can I do?" She growled. She leapt over his head and grabbed the back of his neck.
"Let him go.." She growled. He quickly released Yozo, he fell heavily to the ground. She pulled him away from him.
"Now... On your knees..." He got down on his knees. She walked in front of him.
"Say good night Polly."
"Good night Po-"
"GOOD NIGHT!" She ripped open his throat. He choked and gurgled out rubble, then fell over, blood gushing out of his throat. Mizuri quickly went to Yozo's side. She hugged him tightly and stroked his hair.
"Mizuri... that was..."
"I know.. I'm sorry..." She whispered, crying.
"No, it was wonderful..." He whispered. She gasped.
"Really?"
"Yes... you.. you're perfect now..." He weakly put his arms around her. Mizuri sniffed.
"Don't worry... but the tomarrow... I'll be fine..." He said. The was a small beam of light that sough through the trees. He smiled grimly.
"I guess I mean later tonight!" He said. Mizuri smiled weakly and helped Yozo to his feet.


----------



## Cronos (Nov 20, 2008)

THIS IS AMAZING..BEST READ IN A LOT OF TIME..WHO WROTE THIS? YOU? YOU ARE AN AMAZING WRITER


----------



## Miss Fortune (Nov 20, 2008)

Chapter 10


*Spoiler*: __ 



Mizuri kept fussing over Yozo's wounds. He was laying in the bed Yozo put Mizuri in last night. Yozo was giving her an obvious bored look. She gave him a glare, for about the tenth time, and tightened a bandage; he flinched. Yozo snatched his arm out from Mizuri's grasp and pushed her down onto the bed.
"Come on... I'm fine enough to do this," He said softly, grinning mechiviously. Mizuri frowned. Yozo started kissing her cheeks and licking her neck.
"Oh for gods sake!!" She pushed him off of her and pinned him down.
"This is the third time, third! If you want me off of your wounds then stop moving around and let me tend to 'em!" She snapped. Yozo chuckled.
"Ahh.. I see... you like the top." Mizuri flustered red and hit his chest.
"OUCH!! Don't do that!" He yelled. Mizuri hopped off of him and pulled out a swab.
"What did you do that?!" He yelled. Mizuri pulled off a patch on his arm and started swabbing alcohol into it.
"OUCH OUCH OUCH!! STOP IT!!" He yelled. Mizuri gripped his arm and gave him an evil glare.
"It's called revenge, heard of it? He comes in forms of pain, misery, and best of all, pain!" She grinned and spilled alcohol all over the wound. Yozo screamed.
"AH!! DAMMIT!!!!" He screamed. Mizuri taped up the wound and tapped his nose.
"Don't mess with me, I know my medical stuff." She started to walk away. Yozo blinked.
"Crap! Mizuri! Can you get me the phone? I need to call the school!" He yelled. Mizuri threw in an unidentified flying object at him. Yozo snatched it before it hit him.
"Thank you!"
"Hurry up!!" She yelled. Yozo started dialing the schools number. The secretary came on.
"Yes, this is Yozo Yomato. I won't be able to come in today, or for the next week due to a family matter I must attend." Mizuri walked in with a dark blue nightdress on. Yozo stared at her.
"Uh, sorry... um, yes, a funeral." Mizuri started to the window and sat on the still.
"F..for my grandfather yes. I have to go, I need to leave," Yozo hurridly said. He clicked the phone shut and threw it to the floor right after flying out of the bed and hugging Mizuri.
"Don't tease me..." He kissed her neck.
"I'm not teasing anyone. You just can't control yourself." She flicked his nose.
"I have a bruise there you know.."
"Yeah, want a harder flick?" She said threateningly. Yozo backed away.
"Ok! Ok! I'm back in bed, see? Ok!" He rubbed his head and lay down on the bed, hands behind his head. Mizuri peered at him and studied his features. His skin was pale and smooth, his stomach was thin and softly riged, his face was gently structured, dark hair drifting down over his eyes, and arms that were long and tough. Mizuri felt a twang of pity for him. The myth of vampires being handsome was true, yet in the classroom, most all of the students hated him, and the girls didn't seem appealed by him. Mizuri hid a chuckled in her hands. She stood up and walked down stairs to the living room.
She switched on the Tv to the news and sat down on the couch.
"_Today in the news, eariler this morning is a report of double homocide. The rich family couple, Miki and Kazumo Suna, were found brutally murder in their home this morning by the police. After a call in from Mr. Suna's workplace reporting him missing work, the police immediatly went to the CEO's home. Miki Suna, or Miki Konichi, was found along side her husbands body. Their daughter, Mizuri Konichi, is reported missing and is currently being looked for. Police are currently looking for any leads to the couples deaths and the daughters disappearance._" Mizuri had pulled her knees under her chin and watched the news carefully. There was a chopper view of her home and a picture of a part of the scene. Mizuri sighed.
_Morons... I'm the one who killed them.._ Mizuri heard a faint rustling noise. She narrowed her eyes.
"GET BACK INTO BED!!" She yelled. There was a pause, then another rustling sound.
"THANK YOU!"
"You're mean!" Yozo yelled. Mizuri blinked. Out the window there was a police cruiser. Mizuri gasped.
_I'm here, Yozo is in bed wounded, and I'm suppose to be missing! DAMMIT!! And he said he was gone and his car is still here!! God dammit!!_ She shut off the tv and switched off all the lights and ran upstairs. Yozo was gazing out the window in the same position he was in before.
"Police!!" She gasped.
"What?" He looked at her.
"The police are here!"
"So?"
"Your car is still here..."
"CRAP!!" Yozo leapt out of bed.
"Aw!! Nasty!! PUT SOME PANTS ON!" Mizuri yelled.
"NOT ENOUGH TIME!!" Mizuri stuck out her tounge in disgust and sat down on the bed. She heard the door slam shut somewhere downstairs. Then there was a faint knocking noise at the door. Mizuri closely listened.
"Mr. Yomato?" A man said loudly. There was more knocking.
"No ones here," A faint voice said.
"But I saw the car a second ago," The other voice faintly said.
"It's not there anymore!" One said.
"What? Oh, you're right..."
"Plus the garage is open so you can't see a car."
"Oh, ok. Leaving it open like that is pretty dumb."
"Yeah, well let's go." Mizuri heard very faint footsteps, then the roar of an engine as the cruiser drove away. Mizuri let out a sigh of relief. She heard a door open and close agian. The Yozo came walking in, naked, rubbing his shoulder.
"Gez, that's a lot of work in my condition."
"CLOTHES NOW!!" Mizuri screamed, throwing a pillow at Yozo.
"Ah!! Hey! I don't feel like it!!"
"I'm sixteen, PUT SOME CLOTHES ON!!" She screamed.
"Didn't you turn 17 yesterday?" Yozo muttered. Mizuri shook her head.
"Yeah!! But that doesn't matter!!" She snapped.
"Aw come on Mizuri chan..." He cornered her on the bed.
"You know you llllooooovvveee it..." He licked her nose.
"EW EWEW!! NAKED MAN!! EWWW!!" She hit his chest.
"OOOWWWWWWW!!" Yozo fell onto the bed, paralyzed with pain.
"Owww!! Mizuri- chan why?!" He cried. She threw a sheet over his lower half and walked out of the room, blushing.


----------



## Miss Fortune (Nov 24, 2008)

Chapter 11


*Spoiler*: __ 



Mizuri buried her head into a pillow in the next room.
"God... yesterday was my birthday... and I... just...." She sighed and layed her head down. She closed her eyes and breathed in the crisp smell of the sheets. Mizuri felt her head spinning with everything that had happened in the past two days.
_I can't believe it was only two days... I wonder what everyone is doing down at the school... obviously happy I'm gone..._ She sighed again.
_I wonder if they announced me with the birthday list today..._ Mizuri felt sadness in her heart.
"Happy birthday..." She whispered.
_Yeah... happy birthday... Mizuri... happy birthday to me...._ She sniffed and buried her face into the pillow.
Yozo stood quietly by the door, his face was sad and full of grief. He slipped away silently.
"I'm so sorry Mizuri- chan..." He walked downstairs quietly and sat down on the couch, a towel around his waist. He flipped on the tv.
"_We have found evidence at the crime scene of the Suna household!!_" The reporter exclaimed. Yozo tensed up.
"_Police have found footprints and a trail leading to the forest behind the house, there are blood spots and many damaged trees in the area. Police are analyzing the data and have found Mizuri Konichi's DNA amoung the substances found-_" Yozo turned it off. He dropped the remote beside him and stared at the tv.
"So... It seems Mizuri is in danger... again..." He rubbed his eyes.
"If they find out what happened... Mizuri will... dammit!" He hissed. Yozo ran upstairs and grabbed Mizuri and cornered her on the bed.
"Yomato- san!" She yelled in surprised. He put his hand over his mouth.
"Mizuri.. you... are in danger!!" He whispered, a sad look in his eyes. Mizuri's eyes were confused.
"It's the police, they found evidence of you being at your house... they're on to you..." He whispered. Mizuri tried to struggle out of his grasp.
"Mizuri... please... I can't help you if you don't pledge yourself to me! Please... I want to help you, I really do! But... the vampire codes are strict in every vampires blood! Please.. I can't help you unless you pledge yourself to me!" He whispered desperatly. Mizuri stared at him with frightened but stern eyes. Yozo's eyes were pleading and sad. He grunted and clenched his teeth, he leapt off of her.
"Dammit!! Those eyes!! I can't look at those eyes!" He turned to her.
"Why do you make those eyes!? Why?!" He yelled. Mizuri looked at her hands and bit her lip.
"Mizuri! Please understand!! I... I could only help you that one time by my own will!! Now I can't help you any longer unless you pledge yourself to me! Please Mizuri!!" He fell to his knees, clutching his hair and trying to stop sobbing. Mizuri sat where she was and stared at him.
"I have to take care of myself," She stated. Yozo stopped sobbing and looked up at her with a shocked look, his eyes were wide.
"Mizrui...!"
"I have to. I just have to take care of myself. If you keep protecting me, then I'll just be weak. I don't want to be weak." She stood up.
"I'm sorry...." She walked past him and out the door. Yozo stayed where he was. His eyes bore onto the place Mizuri had stood. He broke down into tears. Mizuri could hear him from the hall and ignored it. She grabbed some jeans, a tight black long sleeve shirt, a hair ribbon and then stopped in the bathroom. She washed off her makeup and looked at a pair of sisscors on the stand. She picked them up and looked at herself in the mirror. Her long hair was still in curls and still dark as night. She looked over her shoulder, Yozo was still breaking down. She bit her lip again and grabbed a lock and cut it.
Locks of her hair fell to the floor, bit by bit. She dropped the sisscors, took a brush and rushed down the stairs. All she had with her was a bag with a change of clothes, three hundred dollars, a brush, sunglasses, and an ipod. Her hair was short of just below her jawline. The ends stuck out slightly to look pointed, a red ribbon holding her long bangs to the side of her head. She opened the door and stopped. She grabbed the set of keys on the table by the tv and slammed the door shut. She located the car the keys belonged to. A red mini cooper. She threw her bag in and revved the engine. Her lisense replaced the one on the dashboard. She sighed.
_I'll have to replace it with a fake..._ Mizuri wondered where she'd get one. She shook her head and drove out of the garage.
Inside, Yozo howled in misery.


----------



## Miss Fortune (Nov 26, 2008)

Chapter 12


*Spoiler*: __ 



Mizuri drove out of the city limits and neared the edge of the county line. She sucked in a breath and lowered her head when a police cruiser passed by her. Mizuri checked the speed limit again and kept her speed low. She turned off an exit ramp to a dirt road. She kept driving into the night. Then, once the sun was gone, she parked on the edge of a lake and got out. She sniffed the air and looked around. She didn't sense anyone around her. Mizuri kneeled beside the lake and started scooping up water to drink. She suddenly got thirstier. She knew it wasn't for water. Mizuri stood up and sniffed the air. She could hear the thumping of hearts all around her. She picked out the strongest one. In an instant, instict took over her. She knew nothing of reason, only to hunt, quinch the thirst, and to live.
She ran into the forest quietly and waited quietly by a tree. A buck crept from the woods and sniffed the air. He quickly strode to the water and began lapping it up. Mizuri watched his throat move when he swallowed the water. Her thirst over took her, in a swift leep, she jumped the buck and pinned it to the ground. She swiftly broke it's neck and bit his neck for the blood. It's warm blood sloshed through her mouth and down her throat. Mizuri lifted her head and wiped the drip of blood from her lips. She pushed the corpse into the lake and kicked it out farther into the water. Mizuri got into the back seat of the mini cooper and layed down. She closed her eyes.
She didn't notice another car pull up next to her, then another, and a third one. Two came out of the first and third, two out of the second. They crept up to the mini cooper and peered in.
"Heh... only a pretty little lady in there..." One whispered.
"Easy prey... and we'll have a little slave once we get her too..."
"Man, I can't wait, hurry up and open it!" One hissed. The door flew open. Mizuri gasped, she was dragged out by her feet. Many pairs of hands grabbed her hair, waist, arms, and legs. They held her up and squeezed her wrists tight.
"Heh... you are pretty... we're gonna enjoy you!" One showed fangs that glinted in the moonlight. Mizuri's eyes flashed. She fell limp.
"What the hell?!"
"Did she faint?"
"Her eyes are still open..." She felt fingers under her chin as they pulled her face up, she opened her mouth and bit the fingers as hard as she could.
"OUCH!! DAMMIT!!!" He pulled his fingers back, little blood oozed from the bite wounds.
"Whoa!! Get her legs!!" Mizuri kicked a few of the guys in the shins and one in the balls. She tried escaping their grasp and running, but they were vampires like her. They were too strong.
"You're gonna pay for that girly!!"
"Hey guys!! Wait! My hand, just look at it, look fimiliar?" The man Mizuri bit held his hand out for the group to see.
"Ohhh... sooo... miss lady here..."
"Is already changed..." They frowned, then grinned broadly.
"Hehe... that means we don't need to go easy at all!" A few held her legs and arms apart. Mizuri began to protest. She felt fire in her stomach.
"Ok!! Right there!!" The one she bit went down on his knees and started rubbing her theighs.
"Oh, I wish you were wearing shorts girly.." He grinned. Mizuri growled fiercely. She kicked one leg free and slammed it on his head. She began hacking at her other leg. Once her legs were free, she started using her instincts to fight. Her legs swung up over her head and rammed two heads. The two who held her from behind were flipped over when she forced her weight against them to do a backflip. Mizuri leapt from their grasp and punched a few in the necks, causing them to fall. Mizuri bared her fangs at the last two who were standing. They faltered for a second, then backed down. Mizuri ran to the car and revved the engine. She quickly drove away. Mizuri sighed in relief.
"Thank god it wasn't a cop..."


----------



## Miss Fortune (Nov 28, 2008)

Chapter 13


*Spoiler*: __ 



Mizuri stopped in a large city called Irinaka. She had stopped in the downtown region of the city, at night, it seemed pretty rough. Mizuri had rented a hotel room and parked her car. She decided to take a small tour of the town and buy some things with the money she had. There were mostly teenage boys or grown couples out during the night. Mizuri was careful to stay in crowds and not walk by herself. Mizuri stopped at a small store to pick up some food. She walked outside and looked up. It looked about two in the morning. The streets were nearly deserted and her hotel was just down an allyway.
"I guess I could.." She muttered to herself. She started walking down the allyway, taking her time to make sure she didn't trip over anything. She heard a rustling noise behind her. Mizuri stopped and looked around. There wasn't anyone around her, and she didn't smell anyone's scent. She kept walking. In a few moments, there were footsteps. Mizuri whirled around. There was still no one behind her and she could smell anyone's scent. She relaxed a bit.
"I'm just imagining things..." She muttered. She felt a hand on her shoulder.
"Yeah.. just imagining things..." A sly voice whispered. She gasped. She took a step forward, then stopped, three men were standing in front of her. She took two steps back, running back into the man behind her.
"Heh, not really a night owl, are ya sis?" The man said, chuckling. Mizuri turned around to see two men. Five altogether. She started to smell their scent. She gasped.
_They're all vampires! But how?! How could I have not smelled them??_ They started closing in on her, circling her.
"So sis... you're alone, we see..." The leader said. Mizuri stood still and kept her eyes on each of the men.
"What do you want?" She asked. A murmur of laughter rippled amoung the group.
"Oh... we're just takin' a stroll... then we ran into you..."
"We've been working all day... and we need a relief factor.. heh..." Mizuri narrowed her eyes.
"How about it sis? Wanna be our relief factor?" They closed in even more. Mizuri could feel a twinge of fear. Five vampires. And they seemed to have experience to be circling her like an animal.
"Yea... we won't hurt ya or anything.. just make you more.. of a friend of ours..." The grouped laughed, then two members broke away from the circle and ran at Mizuri, she raised her arms in defense, instead to find a leg at her knees and an arm at her stomach. She fell to the ground. Two more leapt from the circle and attacked her. Mizuri tried her best to defend herself.
"Come on sis!! Just come to us!" They laughed. Mizuri growled. Her eyes started to change.
"Ya know sis... we know who you are..." Mizuri paused.
"You're that Mizuri girl.. the one the police are currently lookin for!!" The group laughed.
"Mizuri Konichi! If seen, call the police immediatly and tell of her where abouts! If captured, turn into the police station!! WANTED FOR MURDER-" Mizuri snapped. She lunged at the man who was talking and pinned him to the ground. She growled deeply. The man laughed.
"Well look at this! Little Mizuri is just like us!! She's a fuckin vampire!! Hahahaa!!" The whole group exploded with laughter. Mizuri clawed his arms. The man laughed.
"Stupid girl... we've been vampires a lot longer than you! We are more than you can even dream of handling!!" He ripped his arms off the ground and pushed her off of him. Mizuri snarled and leapt at him again. The group lunged at her and pinned her to the ground. She thrashed around, trying to weaken their grasp. The leader tossed up and down a knife.
"Hehe.. I wonder what Mizuri's blood tastes like. If you could pin me down like that, your blood must be something different; even if you are a vampire! HA!" The leader bent down and flashed the knife in her face.
"It'll be short.. it won't be quick!" He yelled, he put the knife against her throat. Then a car roared down the allyway. The men got off of her quickly. Mizuri sat up. It was a red camero with tinted windows. The car door opened a slammed shut.
"Mizuri, get in the damn car." Mizuri's eyes widened.
"OH?! And you are?!" The leader yelled.
"I am the one who's going to take Mizuri home. And right now, you'll die if you don't ran away now," He said sternly. His head moved towards Mizuri.
"Get in the car Mizuri." Mizuri stood up and hissed.
"I told you I can take care of myself, Yozo!!!" She yelled. He made no movement, then snapped.
"You call this taking care of yourself?! You got pinned to the ground by these idiots and now you're saying you can take care of yourself?! Don't lie to yourself Mizuri!! Get in the car!!" He yelled. Mizuri snarled.
"NO!" She screamed. Yozo leapt towards the group, his teeth in a snarl.
"AHH!! DAMMIT!!" He started kicking and slashing the group at random, his wild instinct blinding him with rage. The group began to fall back.
"Take the bitch man!! We're out of here!!" They ran away, clutching their wounds. Yozo panted heavy, growls coming out with each breath. He turned to Mizuri and glared at her. He began to walk towards the car. He went past her and opened the passenger door.
"Get in the damn car." Mizuri stood still. Yozo shook his head.
"Dammit Mizuri, GET IN THE DAMN CAR!!" He yelled. Mizuri felt something pull at her soul, like a line. She started walking towards him.
"I don't like doing this you know.." He growled. He slammed the car door shut after she sat down and get into the driver side. He muttered to himself and revved the engine. He burned out of the allyway and past the hotel.
"Hey!! My stuff is in there-"
"I have it. Now just, shut up! Please!" He rubbed his temple. Mizuri glared at him.
"What's with this all of a sudden?! I didn't ask you to come and get me!!"
"Look! I'm in a bad mood, I'm in god damn fucking pain right now, and my head is pounding, you'd be bitchy too if you felt the way I felt right now!" He yelled. Mizuri fell silent. Yozo shook his head and slammed on the brakes. There were in the middle of nowhere.
"Why are we stopping?" Mizuri asked.
"You keep looking at me like that!! I hate those eyes!!" He yelled. Mizuri blinked and shook her head.
"What are talking about?"
"Those eyes! They just say 'Why?' And I hate it!!" He hit the steering wheel. There was a few minutes of silence in the car.
"You know that people will come by soon, it's almost four in the morning," Mizuri said. Yozo growled. He hurridly got out of the car.
"What the he-?" Yozo yanked open the door on Mizuri's side and dragged her out.
"Hey!! Hey!! Let me go!" She yelled. Yozo kept dragging her out to the side of the road.
"Yomato- san please let me go!!" She yanked her hand free. Yozo twirled around to meet her eyes. He grabbed her shoulders.
"Mizuri, listen to me. Right now, I'm in serious pain, it's hard for me to even talk like this. It's because I rescued you a SECOND TIME!!! NOW PLEASE!!" He paused for a breath.
"Please, just... just pledge yourself to me... that's all I ask!! Please! just... end this pain for me!" He said. Mizuri was silent. She sighed.
"This is why I didn't want you to come after me..."
"FOR WHAT?! So that I could end up killing myself through misery of you just getting up and leaving?! NO!! I'd rather die in the line of duty for you than die like that!!" He shook her violently. Mizuri gritted her teeth and pushed Yozo away from her.
"You know what! I'm tired of this! Just leave me alone!! I can take care of myself! I can! Just see!"
"Oh what?! You're going to run away from every single town that knows that you're wanted for a double homicide?!" He yelled. Mizuri was still, her eyes started to water. Yozo bit his lip.
"Don't, Mizuri wait! MIZURI!!" Mizuri ran past him, crying and biting her lip. Yozo ran after her. He appeared in front of her.
"Mizuri!" She turned away and ran to her right. Yozo appeared in front of her again.
"Please! Just stop!" She turned around, Yozo appeared in front of her. She broke down and fell to her knees.
"Just stop doing this to me!!" She cried. Yozo bent down and touched her shoulder.
"GET OFF ME!! Don't touch me! I didn't want to kill them!!! It's your fault!! You're the reason for all of this!!" She cried. Yozo bit his lip.
"Mizuri, please understand! If you didn't then yo-"
"THEN  WHAT?! JUST GIVE ME A DAMN GOOD REASON FOR LISTENING TO YOUR BULLSHIT!"
"You would have died if you didn't drink their blood!!!" He yelled. Mizuri shook her head.
"That's a lie!"
"It's not!" His voice softened.
"If you didn't severe your ties to the human life... then you would have died. Your system would reject you and you would have died!" He said, a tear slid down his cheek. Mizuri looked at him, her face red.
"I'm telling the truth!" He said, more tears falling.
"Why are you crying? You have nothing to cry about.." She muttered. Yozo choked and wiped his eyes.
"Mizuri- chan... I'm experiencing more than one pain here.. and it's killing me! I have a scar on my heart from where you left and when you just yelled at me... Mizuri.. please... please pledge yourself to me!" He sobbed, on his knees and head down. Mizuri bit her lip.
"You always make yourself look pitiful!" She said. She looked the other way and closed her eyes.
"Fine.. Yozo... I'll.. I'll pledge myself to you..." He looked up, his eyes a little cheerful.


----------



## Miss Fortune (Nov 28, 2008)

Chapter 14


*Spoiler*: __ 



Mizuri closed her eyes and looked the other way.
"Fine Yozo.. I'll... I'll pledge myself to you..." She said. He looked up with cheerful eyes.
"Mizuri- chan!" He said.
"I have a feeling I'm going to regret this..." Yozo hugged her.
"Thank you Mizuri!" He kissed her cheek.
"Yea yea..." She muttered. Yozo grinned.
"You know, now we have to comemorate this event.." He said slyly. Mizuri blinked.
"What?!"
"Hehe.. you know..." He began to kiss her neck and cheeks.
"Wha-wha-what?!" She blushed. He forced his lips on hers. Mizuri flailed about under him. He moved to her neck again.
"GOD DAMMIT!! WHAT THE HELL?!" She yelled. Mizuri pushed him away.
"Aw! Come on Mizuri-chan! It's the vampiric code tradition! After the pledge we comemorate the moment by letting each other fall into ea-"
"OK!! I GET IT!!" She yelled.
"Aw... come on Mizuri! You know you wanna!" He pinned her down and started kissing her again.
"Get off!!" She kneed him in the groin and stood up. She walked to the car.
"Come on Mizuri!"
"JUST SHUT UP!!" She yelled. She got in the car and rolled down the window.
"GET IN THE GOD DAMN CAR AND DRIVE DAMMIT!!" She screamed. Yozo rolled his eyes and walked to the car. He got in and shut the door.
"Come on Mizuri-"
"DRIVE DAMMIT!!" She yelled. Yozo sighed.
"Fine... gez.." He revved up the car and drove down the road. After about twenty minutes of silence, Mizuri asked a question out of curiosity.
"Why'd ya drag me off to the side of the road?" Yozo looked at her.
"Hmm? Oh, that's where my parents pledged to each other. I'm just lucky you went to that exact city. It's actually where my parents met in fuedal era Japan.." He said. Mizuri blushed.
"Wha?? How do you know that?!"
"Instinct." Mizuri fell silent. She looked out the window. The landscape flew by, the sun started to come up. She blinked. It was almost seven now.
"Uh... where are we??" She asked.
"Oh... yea... we're going to my summer house," Yozo said.
"Ok... where's your summer house?"
"You know the old run down town outside Tokyo?"
"That's one hundred eighty miles away!!"
"That's where it is."
"Why don't we take a train?"
"Cause you're wanted, duh." Yozo stopped and looked at Mizuri.
"Sorry..."
"Forget it..." Mizuri muttered. The rest of the trip was silent.

Yozo stopped the car at the edge of a cliff. Mizuri got out and stretched.
"Why'd ya stop here?" She looked down. There was a big lake under them. Yozo got everything out of the car and took off the lisense plates.
"Uh... what're ya doing?" She asked. He took out a gallon of gasoline and dumped it all over the inside of the car.
"Yozo.. what are you doing?!" She asked.
"Getting rid of evidence of course." He lite a match. He then threw it in the car; it bursted into flames. Yozo went to the back and started to push the car. It rolled smoothly off the cliff. Mizuri watched it slam into the water and sink under the surface.
"Um.. how do we get to your house?" She asked. Yozo lifted Mizuri off her feet bridal style and started running. Mizuri blinked.
"Ok! Can warn me at some point!" She said. Yozo laughed.
"Sorry! In a hurry!" In a few moments, they arrived at a beautiful log mansion at the top of another cliff. Misuri stared at it in awe.
"A log cabin home..."
"Yeah, bought it this summer. I had it completly remodeled to suit my tastes. Come inside!" He opened the door. Misuri cautiously went inside. Her breath was taken away. The inside was modern, yet dark. It was also so warm at the same time. She walked into the kitchen to see a modern stove with an old timed fashion counter top and a regular wooden table in the center. Yozo stood at the doorway, watching Mizuri explore. Mizuri walked through a doorway into a study. There was a large desk with an easel next to it. On the easel was a picture of a girl holding a teddy bear and crying. She saw the girl had black curls like she had. Mizuri reached up and ran her hand through her short hair.
"I really miss your curls, Mizuri," Yozo said. Mizuri kept her eyes on the picture.
"I hope your hair grows out really fast. Your curls were so soft.." He said. Mizuri looked at the girls face.
"Yozo... when did you get this picture?" She asked.
"Actually... I drew that..." He said.
"I had a dream, and I just wanted to draw the girl who was crying in the dream..." He said.
"Really?" Her eyes started to tear up.
"She looks... just like me..." She sniffed. Yozo's arms wrapped around her waist.
"I'm happy I saw you then..." He whispered. Mizuri wiped her eyes and sniffed again.
"Come on, let's get you to a bed.." He whispered. He lead Mizuri upstairs to a room with a blue door. He opened it. Mizuri gasped.
"I had this room designed to special tastes.." He whispered. The room was decorated with many heavy metal and hard core band posters. There were dolls of the band members in kawaii form. The bed was king sized and had a canopy on it. Black lace lead down it on all sides and had black and red roses lining the top. Yozo pushed her in gently and opened the lacey veil to reveal a bed with black sheets and black pillows.
"Go ahead, I'll be downstairs. You rest up." Mizuri sat on the bed. Yozo smiled slightly and left the room, closing the door. Mizuri rested her head on the pillows and closed her eyes. She drifted off to sleep.


----------



## Miss Fortune (Nov 29, 2008)

Chapter 15


*Spoiler*: __ 



Yozo was sitting in the study where Mizuri had saw the drawing of the girl with black curls. He sat at the desk and was thinking about what Mizuri had said.
_"She looks... just like me..."_ Yozo looked at the drawing. She looked pain, her face was wrinkled with it as she cried. She clutched the teddy bear like it was her heart. Yozo put his hand on his face and sighed.
"I swear... something is wrong with me..." He muttered. Yozo listened closely to here the deep breathing of Mizuri from upstairs. He smiled slightly.
"I wonder what she'd look like.." He opened the desk and pulled out a sketch book and some pencils. He get up and started walking to the stairs. He smiled a little bit.
"If she wakes up... I'm toast..." He muttered. He stopped at Mizuri's door and quietly pushed it open, just enough to let himself in. Yozo could just see Mizuri's face through the veil of lace. She looked like a sleeping princess in his eyes. He smiled and took a seat in one of the chairs that was up against the wall. He started sketching Mizuri's sleeping face immediatly.

Mizuri woke up slowly. She sat up and rubbed her eyes.
"Ugh... I fell like crap... I bet I could sleep longer than this..." She said. She got up out of bed slowly and stretched. There was a warm cast of orange across the room. She looked to the source.
"Oh... a... sunset..." She said. Mizuri stood up and walked to the door. She made her way downstairs and stopped in the doorway of the kitchen. Yozo was sleeping next to a small sketch book. It was opened to a page with a detail drawing on it. Mizuri gasped. It was her sleeping. Mizuri smiled a little bit.
_Idiot..._ She walked behind Yozo and started rubbing his shoulders. Yozo jolted awake.
"Wha, what?" He rubbed his eyes and yawned.
"I don't usually fall asleep like that..." He saw Mizuri behind him, then he looked at his sketch book.
"Uh.. this.. this is nothing!!" He grabbed up the notebook and tried to hide it. Mizuri chuckled a little.
"It's very good," She said. Yozo hesitated for a moment, then smiled.
"You know Mizuri, I just noticed this but... your hair is growing out really quickly," He said. Mizuri blinked and felt her hair. It had grown out more. Mizuri looked out the window.
"Sunset.." She said. Yozo stood up and looked out.
"Yea, seen a lot of them, nothing too big," He said. Mizuri rolled her eyes.
"I haven't seen one since the night you snuck to my house..." She muttered. Yozo laughed nervously. Mizuri watched the horizen as the sun slowly went down. Yozo looked from Mizuri to the sunset. He gripped his arm impatiently. After a few minutes Mizuri spook.
"Yozo... you're irritated... what's wrong?" She asked.
"What's wrong? Oh.. uh.. n-nothing..." He said. Mizuri softly grabbed his hand and held it. Yozo was surprised, he smiled a bit.
"Well... this sunset is more special than the others I've seen.." He said. Mizuri smiled a bit. They stood there for about twenty five minutes until the sun was gone. Mizuri turned to Yozo.
"Another day gone," She said.
"Yea, you could say that... but... another night has come." He grinned. Mizuri laughed lightly and shook her head.
"Time for hunting, Mizuri-chan," Yozo said. She nodded.
"Yea... hunting... eck..." Yozo laughed.


----------



## Miss Fortune (Nov 29, 2008)

Chapter 16


*Spoiler*: __ 



Yozo lead Mizuri outside to the forest.
"Come on! I can smell some campers just a few miles away!" Mizuri shook her head.
"No thanks, I'm not gonna go for any humans," She said. Yozo scratched his head.
"Why not? They're the tastiest!"
"I go for animals. In fact, I had a buck a few days ago.."
"Oh nasty!!! You're going animal on me?! Yuck! It's like vegan!" Yozo complained.
"Haha! Well, maybe you should try it with me," Mizuri said. He sighed, then started walking away, pouting.
"Hey! Yozo!! Don't make me kick you!!" She yelled. Yozo groaned.
"But I hate hunting animals... It makes me look so weird.." He muttered.
"Come on! It's not that hard." She grabbed Yozo's arm and pulled him into the forest.
"On our way here I saw a plain way out off the side of the road, far enough for no human to see. Come on! I'm sure there are plenty of deer there," She said. Yozo dragged his feet. Mizuri rolled her eyes.
"What will make you come?"
"No!"
"Yozo!"
"No! I don wanna!"
"....mmm..fine..." Mizuri peeked Yozo on the cheek with a kiss. His face instantly lite up. He started skipping along side of Mizuri.
"Oh god..."
"Mizuri kissed meeee!!" He cheered. She sighed.
"Can we go now?"
"Yyyeeeessss m'am!!" He followed Mizuri all the way out to the plain that was about ten miles away. The stopped along the edge and examined the plain.
"No humans.." Yozo muttered.
"Do you see that herd? Lots of juciy and hearty bucks in it..." Mizuri whispered.
"Ok, let's go." Yozo flashed out of the bushes and ran with quick delicacy towards the deer.
"Yozo!! Wait!!!" Mizuri yelled. She sprinted out of the forest and towards Yozo. The deer's ears perked up, then they ran. Mizuri saw a buck with a wounded leg. She decided to go after that. Yozo ran after the dominant male of the herd. A big buck with a 24-point rack. Mizuri quickly snapped the neck of her prey and feasted on the blood of the dead deer. She watched Yozo tackle the buck down and hold it down with his arms. The buck managed to rip open his shirt and dirty up his jeans. He quickly sank his teeth in it's neck. The deer went limp after a few minutes. Mizuri wiped her lips and stood up.
"Well, see? That's fun." Yozo growled. She rolled her eyes.
"What?!" Yozo growled again.
"What's wrong with y-?"
"LION!!!" Yozo leapt off the deer and charged headlong into the breast of a mountain lion. Mizuri ducked down as the two tumbled behind her. Yozo snarled and held back the lions claws.
"How could you not smell the damn thing!?" He yelled.
"I was full!!! My senses get clouded! What do you expect?!"
"For you to smell a lion that's only two feet away!! AHH!!!" He broke the lions arm. It shrieked in pain. Yozo then, very quickly, grabbed it's head and twisted it until there was a sickening crack. The lion fell to the ground.
"God!! How could you not smell this thing!? Or hear it?!"
"Uh, I... am.. full... aka- my senses aren't so keen," She said. Yozo sighed and started to sap up the lions blood. Mizuri shook her head.
"Pig.."
"Hey! I'm just staying healthy! I mean I'm a guy and you're a girl! Big different in nutrition.." He muttered. Mizuri sat down and watched him drink the lions blood. She felt thirsty. She looked up at the moon to try and ignore the thought. The moon was full, which made her thirstier. There was a specific taste she had, she didn't want human blood, and she didn't want animal blood; she wanted a certain blood. Yozo sat up and licked his lips, then his fingers. Mizuri took his hand and started licking the blood off his fingers.
"Mizuri?" Her eyes gleamed purple. Yozo blinked. She opened her mouth slightly to reveal her fangs, they were completely revealed and all the way out of her gums. Yozo gasped, he felt his fangs growing rapidly in his mouth.
"Mizuri.. are you... are you really?" He asked. Mizuri nodded.
"Is this the part two thing?" She asked. Yozo smiled softly and nodded.
"We drink each others blood under the full moon light night. Then we... well.. you don't really want to do-" Mizuri took Yozo's hand and looked at him in the eyes. His eyes widened.
"You'll... really?" He breathed. She nodded. Yozo smiled and hugged Mizuri tightly.
"Thank you.." He whispered. Mizuri nuzzled his neck and closed her eyes.
"Mizuri.. you.. you may not wake up for a few days..." He whispered.
"I'll make it as painless as possible.." He whispered. Mizuri nodded. He opened his mouth and quickly bit down on her neck. Mizuri flinched in pain, then did the same with him. They exchanged blood and held each other in their arms. Once they finished, Mizuri began to kiss Yozo on the lips. Yozo felt so cheerful and happy.
"Mizuri..." He layed her on the ground and held her hands.
"Do you really love me?" He asked. Mizuri smiled softly.
"Yes.. I do love you," She said. Yozo smiled slightly, a tear slid down his cheek, he began to kiss her neck. Mizuri quickly took off his shirt and ran her hands down his back.
The two made love to complete the vampiric code of pledging to love.


----------



## Miss Fortune (Nov 30, 2008)

Author commen: Oh my god, I almost threw up writing the last few lines of the last chapter. Oh god, gag gag gag. I'm not a very sensitive girl ok!!! I'm not so much of a fan of that stuff! And god that last line was as corny as hell...


Chapter 17


*Spoiler*: __ 



Yozo carried Mizuri back to his home and cleaned her up as best as he could. He felt very happy with himself. He couldn't stop grinning. Mizuri had destroyed his clothes, and Yozo tried his best to keep himself from ripping everything apart off of her. After Yozo had laid Mizuri on her bed, he walked to the room he had stayed in. It was lush blue based room with a bed covered in silky blue sheets. He wanted to finish the pledging in this room, since he had prepared it for the occasion, but Mizuri had decided else wise. He sighed and flopped down on the bed. The silky sheets felt smooth against his bare skin. He blinked.
"Oh... I forgot about that..." He remembered that he had no clothes on. Yozo got up and put on some boxers. He sighed.
"Well.. can't do anything for at least two days.. or... thirty something hours... I wonder what I should do.." He looked around the room, and shook his head.
"Not in here obviously..." He muttered. He walked through the upstairs rooms and tried to play some video games, he just ended up twisting his finger; somehow; on the controller. Yozo cursed and threw the controller down. He tapped his fingers on his knee.
"Dammit! I don't want to wait! But if I don't then Mizuri won't be a fully mature vampire!! Wah!" Yozo complained. He left the room and went downstairs.
"Maybe some coffee..." He muttered. He started boiling some hot water and sat down at the table. He looked to the study door. He remembered the picture he drew of Mizuri sleeping. He sighed. Yozo looked outside. It was past noon already. He decided to watch some television. He went into the living room and flopped down on the couch. He switched on the tv and flipped through the channels.
"He dies.. rerun... old... hate it... boring... boring... too mushy... ew.. ew.... rerun... rerun.. fake... she's a dude... she dies... dies... dies... mushy.. ew... rerun, GOD THERE'S NOTHING ON!!!" He yelled. Yozo moaned and dropped the remote on the ground. He stopped on the news channel for the area they were at.
"_In other news, the alleged double homicide killer, Mizuri Konichi, has yet again struck in Japan._" Yozo snapped open his eyes and scrambled upright.
"_There is more evidence that Mizuri has been to the Irinaka region and has indeed killed another person. Police have found a stolen car that she has and has blood inside of it. The car belongs to Yozo Yomato; a school teacher. He was said to be at a family funeral. The police estimate that the time of death was about three days ago at eight p.m. Police are still looking for the body but have no further leads._" Yozo stared at the tv.
_They think I'm dead?! What the hell?! I'm already dead dammit!! I've been dead for almost two hundred freakin years!!!_ He growled and punched the off button to the tv. Yozo rubbed his temples.
"Ok.. think Yozo... you've been in a situation close to this yourself.. think think... how can I make this disappear..." He sat still for a few minutes. Then he snapped his fingers.
"I got it, England!!" He exclaimed. Then his face fell.
"Dammit! I have to teach Mizuri to speak proper English.." He muttered. He laughed.
"Gez, it shouldn't be that hard! We'll just hide out up here for a bit, I'll teach her English, and then we'll just move! Yeah! But I wonder how long we'll need to stay out here... I mean there are the bills and water and... damn... I always leave those out!" He sighed, then shook his head.
"Oh well! Gonna have to break a few rules.. hehe... I wonder how rusty I am.. Hope I don't kill anyone! HA!" He stood up and stretch.
"Oh gez! It's eight already? Damn.. going by pretty quuuiii... whoa..." He staggered, then fell on the couch.
"I guess Mizuri took more blood than I thought... wonder why it took so long to kick in.." He muttered. Yozo started up the stairs slowly and stopped in front of Mizuri's door.
"Hmm.. should I? I mean.. she might have one of those sleep epidemics... ah hell! Why not!" He snuck in and softly closed the door. Mizuri was sleeping peacefully on the king sized bed. Yozo crept to the other side of her and studied her face. Her hair was growing rapidly; it was already at her shoulders. He reached up and gently brushed them away from her face. He stopped and softly grasped a lock of her hair.
"So soft.." He whispered. He hesitated for a moment, then softly crept under the sheets next to Mizuri. He softly held her in his arms and rested his head next to hers. Yozo listened to her soft breathing and closed his eyes.
_Sleeping isn't my forte... but, I want to be as close to you as I can..._


----------



## Miss Fortune (Dec 15, 2008)

Chapter 18


*Spoiler*: __ 



Yozo woke up, his eyes heavy from sleeping. He sat up and yawned. He looked to his side and smiled warmly. Mizuri hadn't moved an inch and was still sleeping sliently. He brushed her cheek with his fingers and slowly got out of bed, careful not to disturb her. He stretched and scratched his back. Yozo aruptantly stopped and sniffed the air. He looked around, eyes wide. Something wasn't right. There was a different scent in the room. The door was wide open. Yozo heard a slight noise and looked to Mizuri. The bed was empty.
"Mizuri," He called. He felt a cold hand slide down his back.
"My... what a strong back.." A cool voice cooed. Yozo whipped around. A woman with long flowing blond hair with bright purple eyes giggled. Her sleeves were long, collar wide and low, and her skirt was flowing but short. Yozo growled menacingly. She giggled again and disappeared. Yozo twirled around to find her leaning against the doorpost.
"Hello there!" She said fluently.
"Where is Mizuri?! Where is she??" He snarled. She giggled.
"My husband has her right now.. no need to worry.. she is in better hands... hehe... the hands of my darling son!" She snickered. Yozo roared and pounced at her. She flashed away before he could touch her. He snarled and looked around in the hallway. He ran downstairs, another scent wafting into his nose. He stopped. There was a blond head poking up from his sofa.
"Who are you?" He growled. The head looked over the back of the sofa and peered at him. Glowing purple eyes gazing at him.
"Oh! You're awake! Wonderful! That little girl, Mizuri you called her, she's lighter than she looks!" He said, heavy with french accent, standing up. Yozo growled.
"Where is she?!" He yelled. He laughed.
"Oh, she'd be with my wife now, soon to be with my son!" He said, eyes narrow. Yozo growled, getting ready to attack this man.
"Let me introduce myself, I am LeFwar Misue. From France. I hope we can be good friends!" Yozo snarled, angry. LeFwar chuckled.
"I'm sure you want to see her... but too bad! From the time.. He should be done by now, she'll be whisked away from your grasp and my son will have his love!" He said, smiling. Yozo growled.
"TELL ME WHERE SHE IS!!!" He leapt over the couch and tackled LeFwar to the ground. He laughed.
"You do realize that falling asleep like that, even next to her, was a total flaw! Ha! During the stage she's in, another man can exchange blood with her and she'll be his! Not yours! Hahaha!!" Yozo growled. LeFwar kicked his stomach and stood up straight. Yozo got on all fours and snarled at him. LeFwar shook his head and laughed, racing out of the door. Yozo ran outside, stopping just on the doorstep. He looked around and roared.
"MIZURI!!!!" He launched into the forest, following the scented trail left by LeFwar. He could faintly smell Mizuris scent along this trial. He zoomed past the trees, then landed in the middle of the road. He quickly sniffed along the ground and air. He howled when he caught the womans scent. He launched along the invisible path. He soon could faintly see a large mansion coming up on the horizen. It was standing on a large hill. He could smell Mizuris scent perfectly. He howled and broke through the door. He stopped and sniffed the air. Mizuris scent was being clouded by the many candles that were light in the room. He listened carefully, closing his eyes. He heard voices below him.
"She is so beautiful! Even waiting a few weeks for her to be vulnerable was too long!"
"We hope she is all you wanted son," A female voice cooed. Yozo growled, eyes wide. He got on his knees and raised a fist.
"MIZURI!!" He brought his fist down, smashing into the wood, cracking it, making a huge hole. The voices stopped aruptantly. Yozo kept smashing through the wood and yelling Mizuris name. He broke through and fell to the ground on all fours. He looked around quickly and saw Mizuri laying on an alter, candles lite all around her. A young, blond man standing over her in a white suit. His hair was fine and blond, eyes a twinkling purple. Yozo snarled.
"Mother!! Father!! I thought you said he was taken care of!!" He yelled. Yozo was about to leap at him, when two pairs of hands slammed him into the ground, the womans and LeFwars scents blew against his face. He struggled.
"I'm so sorry son! We'll hold him here and let him suffer!" The womans voice cooed.
"Good! He deserves to watch this..." The young man muttered. LeFwar grabbed a handful of Yozos hair and wretched his head up. He saw the young man rubbing Mizuris cheek with his fingers and playing with her hair. He twitched in anger, the woman clawed his legs.
"Such a shame that you have to undergo this..." The woman cooed.
"But... you brought it upon yourself! Falling for my wifes simple trick like that was such a fools mistake! Sleeping clouds the senses you idiot!" LeFwar muttered.
"Oh... that reminds me, I haven't introduced myself! I am Serice. And that young handsome man up there is my son, Franswer," She cooed. Yozo snarled and gazed at Mizuris sleeping face. He let out a breath of stressful air.
"Mizuri!!" He cried. Franswer laughed.
"Fool! She cannot hear you now! Soon... she will be mine! Oh... I've watched her ever since she entered this town.. ever since I caught her scent, I knew I had to have her!! But YOU!! You were always with her! So I waited... and when the time was right; I took her!! My mother and father helped me and now you are alone!! HAHA!" He laughed, then bent down and kissed Mizuris cheek. Yozo growled and struggled. LeFwar smashed his face in the ground, then pulled his head back up roughly. Franswer licked her neck, then whispered in her ear.
"You are forever mine... Mizuri.." He bit her neck, a small trickle of blood slowly ran down her skin. Yozo struggled and screamed for Mizuri.
"MIZURI! NO!!! MIZURI! MIZURI!!!!!!!" He screamed. LeFwar and Serice stabbed him with their claws and scratched his skin. He flinched, but only momentarily. He wouldn't stop yelling Mizuris name. Franswer looked up, blood dripping from his lips.
"Now she will drink my blood..." He bit his lip and lowered his face to hers.

_Ugh... what.. the hell is this feeling? What's that noise..? I'm.. I'm so sleepy.._ Mizuri felt drowsy and groaned in pain. There was something leaving her neck. She tried to move, but couldn't. Her limbs felt heavy. She slowly opened her eyes and saw a young man with blond hair over her lips. Her eyes snapped wide open. His lips touched his, blood seeped slowly into her mouth. She moved her hands up and tried to push his face away. She bit his lip and turned away.
"Get off!!" She said weakly. He looked at her and grasped his head.
"Mizuri! It is I! Your love! Mizuri!" He kissed her lips. She slapped him, strength ran through her limbs once more.
"Get off of me!! I don't know who you are!! What are you trying to pull?! I'm not yours!! I don't even know you!! I love Yo- wait..." She blinked.
"Where is... Yozo?" She whispered. Mizuri looked around, then saw him. He was pinned under a woman and man with blond hair like the man standing over her.
"Yozo!" She cried. Yozo smiled and called her name weakly. She felt the young man pull her face to him.
"Mizuri! I am your lover; Me!! Franswer!! The prince who has come and rescued you from that peasent!" He hissed. Mizuri growled.
"Get off!! I hate you!! Get away from me!! I want Yozo!!" She cried. She tried to get up, Franswer grabbed her roughly.
"You will not escape from my grasp!!"
"I WANT YOZO!!" She screamed. Franswer growled.
"If he is  not here... then you will be mine! Mother! Father!! Dispose of him now!!" He yelled. The woman and man pulled Yozo off the ground and off his feet, holding him hard enough to make him bleed.
"Well... you will be killed by LeFrawr and my Serice! You are indeed pitiful.." LeFrawr grinned. Serice chuckled and slashed his back, making deep cuts. Yozo howled in pain. Mizuri tried to get to him. Franswer grasped her arms hard. The two started punching and kicking Yozo, making him spit up blood.
"Yozo!" She cried, a tear ran down her cheek.
"Fight! Why don't you fight back?!" She cried. Yozo coughed and kicked out. LeFwar was kicked back and landed in front of the alter. Yozo twisted around and kneed Serice in the stomach, then clawed one of her eyes out. She shrieked in pain and held her hands to the empty eye socket the bled heavily.
"SERICE! You will die!" LeFwar pounced on Yozos back. Punching his face and kicking his knees; Yozo soon fell under him, bleeding, starting to weaken. Mizuri started crying harder. She felt angry. Franswer was chuckling next to her.
"What a fool! You never mess with my father..." He muttered. Mizuri narrowed her eyes. She knew it was this brats fault. This brat wanted her, he was the cause of Yozos pain. She turned to him slowly, her eyes mean and red. Franswer smiled warmly.
"Mizuri.." He whispered. Mizuri growled, showing her teeth. She grabbed his hand and clawed at it til it bled heavily. Franswers face changed into confusion. He pulled is hand away.
"My love what is it?!" He hissed. Mizuri slapped him in the face. Franswer stood frozen, a hand on his cheek. Mizuri leapt up and charged at LeFwar. She grabbed his shoulders and pulled him off of Yozo, throwing him across the room. She bent down and hugged Yozo.
"I'm sorry, Mizuri!" He weezed. Mizuri sniffed and wiped away the blood on his face.
"Don't be.. you're here for me and I'm here for you, we'll always be there for each oth-"
"MIZURI! YOU ARE MINE! DON'T TOUCH THAT FILTH!" Franswer screamed. Mizuri frowned and turned to face him.
"I HATE YOU!! Don't say that I'm yours, BECAUSE I'M NOT! YOU ARE A SELFISH LITTLE BRAT WHO IS SPOILED AND ALWAYS GETS WHAT HE WANTS! YOU CAN'T EVEN UNDERSTAND THE PAIN I HAVE GONE THROUGH!! I BET YOU'VE NEVER BEEN SLAPPED!" Mizuri roared. Franswer was awestruck. Yozo grasped her hand.
"Mizuri, that's... enough," He whispered.


----------



## CrAzYhAiR354 (Dec 28, 2008)

HOLY SHIT DUDE I ACCIDENTALY FOUND THIS ON A GOOGLE IMAGES SEARCH AND I READ THIS STORY!!!!! OMG ITS AMAZING!!! KEEP WRITING IT.....!!!!!!


----------



## Miss Fortune (Dec 31, 2008)

Uh... th... thank... thank you...?
That's great to hear after a week at a place with no computer.. uh.. thanks... man... thanks..

Chapter 19


*Spoiler*: __ 



Mizuri was kneeling over Yozo protectively. The room was silent and still. Franswer glared at her. Their eyes didn't waver, they didn't blink. Yozo's panting was the only sound in the entire room. It was like a ticking watch to the two. Serice was supported by LeFwar. He was glaring at Yozo. Franswer made the first move. He closed his eyes, smiling stressfully. The tendons in his neck stood out. A few veins on his forehead pulsed slowly.
"So... it seems as though it didn't work... right now, you are at a very weak state. So I will go easy on you and your... prince.." He snarled at the last word. Mizuri didn't move. Her eyes were locked on his. She stood quickly, then reached into her pocket.
"Well... thank god I put this in my pocket when I did..." She took out a small pocket knife. She flicked her wrist quickly, the blade flashed brigthly. She raised her chin and grinned crazily, her eyes bright red.
"Now.. I used my friend... to carve my emotions into a piece of little wood... destroy it.. or to make a painful looking statue. My friend always whispers to me when I clean it... when I play with it... and especially when I use it right..." She twisted the knife back and forth in the light.
"Silver.. very rare nowadays.. I'll tell you this... it just loves it when it gets some rubies on it," She said slyly. Her eyes had a craze in them. Yozo winced. He remembered seeing small white lines on her wrists. Franswer laughed.
"Oh! Is that where all those lines came from?? You were an emo person before you were changed?? Amazing! And quite pathetic!!" He spat on the ground. Mizuri chuckled and raised her arm up. She ran the blade, flat, down her forearm. She grinned evily, her teeth shined in the light. She raised an eyebrow, beckoning Franswer to attack. He shook his head and leapt over the alter.
"IF I CAN'T HAVE YOU, NO ONE CAN!!!" He held his arms out in front of him, eyes wide and teeth bare. Mizuri smiled, then flashed away. Franswer landed inches from Yozo. He glared at him and made a move. There was a flash of metal. Franswers eyes were wide, fear showed in them. Suddenly, blood spurted from his neck. He choked and wrapped his fingers on the wound, trying to stop the bleeding. Mizuri stood a few meters away, one hand holding the blade a few inches away from her face, the other barely running down the edge of the blade. Her eyes were crazed, gazing at the blade hungerly. Yozo felt frightened.
"Franswer!!!" LeFwar screamed. Serice shrieked at the sight of her son bleeding. Mizuri chuckled.
"Now... my friend sings pleasently... it's very content with the rubies..." She said. A shadow was casted over her eyes. Franswer fell to the ground, clutching his neck. Serice screamed and ran as fast as she could at Mizuri.
"I'LL KILL YOU!!" She screamed. Mizuri glanced at her, annoyed; then grinned.
"My friend is so greedy..." She chuckled. She disappeared and reappeared a few feet behind Serice, holding the blade out away from her to the right. Serice stopped. Blood suddenly spurted from her throat. She fell to the ground. Yozo started to tremble.
"Hush now... My friend... you're so greedy tonight.." She held to blade close to her lips, whispering into the blade. LeFwar stared at his wifes body. Then started backing away. Mizuri flicked her eyes at him. He stopped, his body shook.
"My friend doesn't like people.. no.. any.. thing.. that just leaves their dead loved ones to save their own skins... it wants your rubies..." She chuckled. LeFwar gasped for air. He shook, trying to back away. Mizuri disappeared, and reappeared right behind LeFwar. And arm cornered LeFwar, in the hand, the blade dripped with the blood of Serice and Franswer. Her face peered out from beneath his hair.
"Now... my friend will drip precious rubies..." She whispered. She slid the blade slowly across his neck, blood spurted out of his neck. He twitched violently. She let him fall. She examined the blade and grinned. She licked it slowly. Mizuri looked at Yozo.
"There... now no one is a threat to us," She said. Yozo stared at her.
"You're... you're not Mizuri! You can't be!!" Mizuri looked at Yozo emotionlessly.
"Oh? But I am Mizuri. I really am." She fingered her blade. Yozo stood up, staggering to gain his balance.
"You can't be! You were never like this!!"
"Really?! Didn't you bother to read my mind!? HUH?! I know you can.. Read it Yozo!! You should have read it!! Buried yourself deep into it! You would've found a little black animal scurrying around that carries the scent of death with it!! It's thirsty!! VERY! Everyone has one who is... just.. like.. me..." She grinned. Yozo panted heavily.
"That's not right!"
"But it is!!" She screamed. She cringed, then staggered forward, clutching her head. The blade dropped to the ground. She gasped for air.
"Mizuri!!" Yozo ran to her, holding her softly. Mizuris eyes found Yozos. They were cold, so cold. A chill ran through Yozos spine. They were murderous, confused and angry. Yozo felt afraid for her. He saw the blade. It shone with red. His eyes narrowed.
"It's.. it's that thing..." He whispered. He grasped the handle, ready to throw it; Mizuri grabbed his wrist.
"Don't.. touch... it..." She gasped harshly. Yozo looked in her eyes again. Something was wrong.
"Mizuri.. answer me this.. what is... your friends name?" He asked. Her eyes softened.
"My friend.. its name... it is... my friend..." She fainted. Yozo sucked in a breath.
"I have to... get help... this isn't normal!" He whispered.


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jan 2, 2009)

Chapter 20


*Spoiler*: __ 



Yozo grasped the knife. The blade was about five inches long. The handle was well designed and very well kept. He noticed something on the blade, a sentence of words. He looked at them closely.
"Greek? Why.." He mouthed the words to himself, his eyes widened.
"'When this blade cuts thine undead on neck or stabs in thine back, they shall die...'" He whispered. The blade was silver, but wasn't burning his hand. It killed the three vampires with just a slit of the neck. The blade must have had an enchantment on it.
"Mizuri... Mizuri.." He whispered, shaking her slightly. She moaned in her sleep and didn't wake.
"She's sleeping... she must be recovering herself from the ordeal... I knew she couldn't handle it! Why am I so weak!? I was stronger! What happened to me?" He said. He closed the blade and slid it into his pocket, then picked up Mizuri and leapt up the gaping hole he created to get her from before. He ran as fast as he could back to his home. He was still in his boxers. His feet could feel the coldness of the earth.
He reached his home. The door was  wide open still. Yozo ran up the stairs and laid Mizuri down on her bed. He left and came back with a basin of water and a cloth. He started cleaning the blood from her face and skin. Her clothing was replace with a nightgown. He sat down with a sigh next to her bed. He was thinking of how her eyes looked and how she acted back at that house. Her eyes were so much different than when he ever saw them. Her thirst for blood came when she took out the knife. He brought it out and examined it again. There wasn't anything odd about except the sentence written in Greek on it. He thought every detail of the knife through. Silver was a vampires worst nightmare and would burn them at the touch. If they were shot with silver bullets, depending on where, it could kill them. But this knife didn't burn him. It only killed vampires if you slit the neck, wrists, or stab them in the back or in those places. He wondered what would've happened if you just cut a vampire in general. He shook his head and put the knife down on the stand next to the bed.
"I need to call upon an elder.." He muttered. He looked up, then stood up fast enough to knock over the chair.
"Mizuri?!" She wasn't in the bed. He looked all over the room.
"Mizuri?!" He yelled.
"What?!?!" Her voice called out from downstairs. He ran out to where the stairs were and jumped over them and ran to the kitchen.
"Mizuri?"
"What?? God you're slow... I've been down here for ten minutes! What were you asleep or something??" She snapped. Yozo paused. Mizuri had changed.
"Uh.. Mizuri... have you looked at yourself lately?"
"No. Why?" She asked. Yozo looked Mizuri over again. Her hair had grown out to just above her waist. It had slight curls in it and it was glossy. Her skin had gotten paler and the area around her eyes a lot darker. Her face was somehow a lot smoother and a little thiner, as if she was starved.
"You've... changed... so suddenly..." He said. Mizuri looked at him, confused.
"What are you talking about? I feel fine!" She said. He searched the kitchen for a mirror. Then just filled up the sink with water and motioned her to it.
"Just look." She peered into the sink and was silent. She touched her face. She was amazed at her appearance.
"What.. happened..." She whispered.
"I don't know! This never happens..." Yozo said.
"I'm thinking of summoning an elder here... he or she may know what to say about it and what to do about..." He trailed off.
"About what?" She asked, looking at him. 
"Nothing," He said, trying to get of subject.
"Huh.. I didn't my hair could grow this long without split ends," She said, lifting up her hair to examine the ends. Yozo scratched his head and walked out of the kitchen.
"God... I think I have to summon an elder.. a condition like that... it's... it's what they've been warning everyone about..." He muttered.


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jan 15, 2009)

Chapter 21


*Spoiler*: __ 



Yozo told Mizuri that he'd be back and to keep the house locked up as tight as possible. He hiked into the woods to a small flat where a circle of stones lay. He picked up a stick. He bit his thumb and let the blood drip on the end. He began drawing multiple circles inside the circle of stones and then made a star in the very center. He threw the stick away and sat on the edge of the star. He closed his eyes and started muttering an enchantment.
"Lifelines connect... blood be shared, keep me to the circle of brotherhood, contact thine elder. Emergency, I need advice!" He muttered. The circle containing the star bursted into light. A figure rose slowly from the earth. A man that looked in his thirties appeared. He wore a robe with no sleeves and bands of steel on his wrists. He had very musclar arms and a buzz cut hairdo. He towered above Yozo by seven inches. He opened his eyes and looked down on Yozo.
"Yozo is it? Well this is quite odd. Why did you summon for an elder?"
"There is a situation, one that you've warned every vampire within the bloodhood about!" He said. The man eyed him curiously.
"State your proof." Yozo nodded.
"My new princess, you see... well... during the transformation stage, she was kidnapped and I went to get her. A family of vampires had taken her to... take her from me... for their son, and I fought them. When Mizuri woke up she was fine, normal! But then... the one who wanted her, the son, when he attacked me and I was near unconciousness, she flew by him and started punching him. And after that, she took on this very odd personality, one completely different from the Mizuri I know!" He said. The elder nodded.
"Hmm... did she do anything else? Anything? Say anything?"
"Yes! Elder Anderson... she... when she changed personalitys, she had a knife. A pocket knife! And she said it was her friend... a close one and that it like it when she talked to it, petted it, and used it... right..." He explained. Anderson's eyes widened.
"She... This Mizuri, what is her eyes color?"
"Originally, blue."
"Blue... did she wear contacts?"
"Yes, purple, green, all sorts really."
"Hmmm... the knife... did it have an engravement on it?" He asked. Yozo nodded.
"Well? What did it say!?" He yelled.
"Well... if I remember correctly.." Yozo stood up.
"It said 'When this blade cuts thine undead on neck or stabs in thine back, they shall die.' And it was in Greek," Yozo said. Anderson grabbed Yozo.
"Take me to Mizuri! NOW!" He yelled. Yozo nodded and ran towards his home. Anderson was right next to him. Yozo stopped at the door and knocked.
"Who is itttt??" Mizuri said lazily.
"Yozo! Mizuri hurry and open the door!" He said.
"Ok ok! Yesh..." There were a series of clicks. The doorknob turned. Anderson took a step forward, Yozo held out his arm. Mizuri opened the door.
"What's going on?" She asked, looking at Anderson.
"Who's he?"
"This is elder Anderson, he's here for... business.. I guess.." He said. Mizuri scratched her head.
"Whatever.." She turned away and slumped down on the couch. Anderson had to bend down a little to get in the doorway. Yozo followed.
"Mizuri- chan, do you own... a knife?" He asked. Yozo casted a warning glance at Anderson. She looked up.
"Yes... why do you ask?" She said, eyes getting a little defensive.
"Oh nothing.. Mizuri, when did you become a vampire?"
"Few weeks ago I think, or a month... can't really remember! I just know I'm seventeen now... right? I can't remember.. oh screw it.. my head's all fuzzy.." She said. Anderson nodded. He grabbed Mizuri roughly.
"Hey!!" She yelled. Yozo interfered.
"What's with this?! I didn't give you permission to harm her!" He yelled. Anderson sneared.
"Sorry... just wanted to examine her eyes.." He muttered. Mizuri yanked her arm free.
"JUST ASK DUMBASS!" She yelled. She sat down and opened her eyes wide. Anderson looked at them closely.
"Nothing unusual... tell me.. where is that knife?" He asked. Mizuri narrowed her eyes.
"Don't... touch it.." She muttered. Yozo took the knife from his pocket.
"WHAT THE HELL?!" Mizuri yelled. Anderson took it in his hand and examined it.
"Silver... yet no burns.. odd..." He saw the writing.
"So, you're right Yozo... but you didn't see this part." He flipped the handle over and pointed to very small writing.
"This.. is Japanese. And it says 'Bird of Hermes is my name...' And it trails off. So there is another part of this engravement, but it's not on this blade. At all. So... there is another of this blade. It's odd..." He looked at Mizuri, her eyes were flashing from purple to a soft red.
"Your appearance.. it seems fimiliar to me... Like the legend in this book," He said. Anderson reached into his pocket and pulled out a small book. It was very old and had yellowed pages. He flipped to a page and held it open. Yozo's eyes widened. Mizuri bit her lip, her eyes angry. Spread across two pages was a picture of a vampire woman with long black hair, red eyes, and an old fashioned Yokai kimono. Blood was splattered on the top of the kimono and below the waist was covered in the crimson coat. Mizuri glared at Anderson.
"You.. are a Draculina... Mizuri... Your real name is... Shizuyami!!" He said. A shadow fell across Mizuri's eyes. She smiled.
"Oh? Really... I thought it was Mizuri... whatever... that human name was boring me... hmph..." She looked up, eyes blazing red.
"I love my Yozo... so I am trying to control myself... when he drank my blood and I drank his blood, I knew all of what I was... I can't do anything like I could, but I know who I am. When I was asleep, I was expirencing all that I went through in the most awesome and funnest battles I every had... then... a few moments before I woke up, I experienced the time I was sealed away!!! I could only escape by being reincarnated in human bodies!! It sickened me! Then I found Mizuri.. her body was the exact copy of my own.. so I figured, hey? Why not have some fun! I appreciated the fun I've had with her, for a human she went through a lot of pain... stabbed twice at school... did you know that?" She looked at Yozo. He had a face of pain.
"I... I.. didn't.." He muttered. She laughed.
"Of course! And.. Anderson, was it? American? Catholic? Where did you come from?"
"I came from England.." He muttered. Mizuri grinned.
"Oh wonderful! Now, since my name is really Shizuyami, I'd like to be called, as a nickname, Shizu. Ok? Yes? Wonderful!" She giggled and clapped her hands.
"If you want to fight... FATHER... Anderson... I'd be happy to fight you... I just want my knife because it's the only thing I made by hand and survived from countless amounts of battles. If you please, may I have it?" She held out her hand. Anderson flipped up the blade.
"Well... let's see if the inscription is true!!" He sliced her hand. Mizuri was still. Her eyes were bored and face was bored.
"Oh please do you think it works on me? Look, wasted blood! Thanks a lot dipshit!" She stood up and snatched her knife away from him. Mizuri closed the blade and stuffed it into her pocket.
"Come Yozo! I think we should get away from here.." She said. She grabbed his hand and pulled him to the door.
"Mi- Mizuri!"
"It's SHIZU!!" She roughly pulled him against her and she kissed him.
"Now, can we go?" She asked, eyes back to normal. He blushed and nodded. They ran out the door. Anderson stared after them. He grunted.
"Mizuri.... hmph... Time has come.." He closed his eyes and disappeared.


----------



## NickOfTheSound (Jan 31, 2009)

*I LOVE YOUR BOOK THINGY*

[I hate reading but this is ASOWME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Best EVER

LOL write faster he he he


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jan 31, 2009)

For the eager guy then.

Chapter 22


*Spoiler*: __ 



Mizuri; now Shizu; pulled Yozo through the woods, her long black hair trailing behind her like smoke. Yozo was confused by her change, but fixed on her face by his love for her. He was trying to think, but her scent had somehow become more intoxicating and lushish. His nostrils filled with her scent every second like honeysuckle and vanilla. Shizu stopped aruptantly by the side of the road.
"What is it?" Yozo whispered. Shizu looked to her left, then right.
"Something's not right..." She muttered. They both stood quietly. Yozo sniffed. An odd scent made him wrinkle his nose.
_Mizuri, what is that scent?_ He thought
_It's Shizu!! God damn! And I'm happy you finally caught that. I think it may be some visitors, some powerful visitors... Yozo... how long have you been alive again?_ She thought.
_Around 500 years._
_Hmm... Oh goody good! No wonder you fell for me! I somewhat remember you from a past life!_ She thought, Shizu faced him, smiling. Yozo smiled slightly.
_I've seen many women with black hair and blue eyes, tell me exactly when?_ He thought. Shizu giggled, then sneezed.
_Ugh! This smell is horrible! Must be a toxin... god it's revolting!_ Yozo sneezed.
_It_ is _horrible! I can hardly stand it without sneezing!_ He thought. He gasped.
_I know what this is!! Mizuri-!
SHIZU!
Get out of here! I'll stay here and keep them at bay, you hide and get out of here!
I'm not leaving you!
Just go!_ Shizu looked at him worridly. Yozo nodded, eyes full of love. They stared at each other, they heard a twig snap, making them jump. Yozo grabbed Shizu and kissed her passionatly, then released her. Shizu started, looked back, then blasted off at full speed down the road away from Yozo. Yozo sighed and smiled slightly.
_See you soon, love._ He walked to the middle of the road and stood there, waiting. A figure in a black robe leapt out at him, hissing. Yozo grunted and kicked the figure in the gut to the side. Three more came out, the one he hit stood up and circled him.
"Well! If it isn't the guards! You little workers, remember this!! I was once the captain of you all! Then I gave it up for happiness! I gave it all up just to find the true path of life!" The guards hissed and lunged at him, their arm muscles bulging. Yozo crouched down and started redirecting attacks at each other, kicking at vital points and avioding fatal hits, he defeated two to the point where they backed off, the other two continued to slash at him. Yozo saw two figures standing behind the whole group, waiting. Yozo growled and leapt to his right, then rolled on the ground and swung his foot under one's chin, and headbutted the other in the gut. He stood, panting. The two on the edge of the scene were silent. One spook.
"Yozo, don't fight. You know exactly who we're here for. Give her to us, and we promise no harm to you," A womans voice rang.
"Pft! I doubt it! You'd kill me even if I did hand her over! I wouldn't ever think of it!" He yelled. The other figure raised a hand.
"Yozo... don't be stubborn. Must we send for your brother?" Yozo froze.
"Don't you dare.." He hissed. He heard the two chuckle.
"We will... Sora would love to see her.." The man said. Yozo hissed.
"I'd rip off my arm before he'd ever even think of that!" The woman giggled.
"So stubborn... Too bad..." She nodded to the man in the cloak. He leapt at Yozo, Yozo crouched, ready for impact, but instead fell to the ground, frozen in a thin layer of ice.

Shizu stood in the middle of a small creek, rinsing off her pocket knife.
"There there sweety... shhh... I know that priest vampire touched you, I'm so sorry! he dirtied you; I know I know! It's ok, your friend is here," She whispered. She stood up, letting the blade shine in the light.
"I'll find your brother... I swear I will..." She murmured. Shizu looked towards the direction of the road again. She was worried about Yozo.
_Yozo!_ She called out in her mind. She listened carefully, nothing came back.
_Yozo?_ She listened again.
_Yozo! Answer me! Are you ok?_ She shouted in her mind as loud as she could. Nothing came back, nothing but echos.
"Shit!" She cursed under her breath. Shizu slid the knife into her pocket and ran out of the stream and climbed up the tallest tree she could find. She looked around and sniffed the wind. Something caught her eye. A slight blur of a line, running along a path in the forest. Shizu closed her eyes and focused on the line. Immediatly, she saw a frozen expression of anger on Yozo's face. He was frozen.
"No.." She gasped. Shizu opened her eyes and stared up at the sky.
"Why do you always curse me?! You can't even kill me officially and let me into heaven! Not even hell! Why do you curse me?!" She yelled. Shizu jumped off of the tree and landed lightly onto the ground. She ran straight to the path she saw Yozo's face, worry enveloped her heart like a blazing fire.


----------



## Miss Fortune (Feb 3, 2009)

Chapter 23


*Spoiler*: __ 



Yozo woke up to find himself chained, hanging in the air. He noticed he didn't have a shirt on anymore, his pants were replaced with baggy sweats with dirt, blood, and holes all over them. He felt his head throb with pain.
"Ow.." He muttered. That made the pain even worse. He winced and groaned.
"Ah... you're awake.." A woman's voice rang. Yozo looked down and saw a woman who looked to be in her twenties standing under him. She had her long blonde hair put up in two pony tails on each side of her head. She had on thick mascara and purple eye shadow. She wore a fluffy baby blue skirt with balloons stitched into it. Her blouse had frills at the shoulders, a low v-neck with frill around that, and blue outlines of horses on it. She had on leather gloves, which clashed with it.
"Who're you..?" He grimaced again. He felt a stinging pain in his back.
"Hehe! I know, you hurt all over! When Yamika and Foruz brought you in I thought Foruz froze you forever! But no! He made it thin enough to torture you while you slept," She said.
"I know you see me wearing these horrible leather gloves, I know they are so ugly! I hate them. But it's the only thing that protects me from the silver cross bar," She said, holding up a silver cross with blood splattered on it.
_So that's why I'm weak huh?_
"Yep! Oh, by the way, my name is Jennifer. I'm from California. I specialize in torture of other vampires for integregation. What I need to know is some stuff about Shizu. Most importantly, where is she?" She asked.
_I don't know now... she's probably building up some sort of army or killing people for all I know.._ He thought. Jennifer frowned.
"Hmm... I think you know more than that!" She smiled. She leapt up and hit Yozo in the chest with the cross, he hissed in pain. Steam rose from the impact wound and left half a cross shaped burn on him. Jennifer tapped her shoe with the cross.
"Now, I'll ask again: where is Shizuyami?" She asked. Yozo shook his head.
_The last I saw her was when I was ambused.._ Jennifer sighed.
"Gez... you're stubborn.. I hate people who don't just give the whole story... it's annoying really... well..... I guess it's better than those who just rat their friends out!" She said cheerfully. She floated in the air and stopped in front of Yozo. She grabbed his chin and pulled his face close to hers.
"You are cute.. You are Yozo Yamoto. I really hope I don't end up killing you. You're probably just a hundred years older than me. I mean seriously, living in a world surrounded by humans can turn you human. Ooohh.. I wish I found my mate... I almost did... but he was human... oh well!" She let go of his face and smacked him with the cross again. Jennifer landed on the ground and started walking around Yozo. She tapped the cross with her fingers over and over again, creating a slight ringing sound. Yozo closed his eyes and hoped that Shizu was fine.

A figure with a long, holey cloak at the edge of a rock wall that surrounded a large castle with modern technology fences, guard posts and cameras protecting it. They moved their head slightly, glancing up at the nearest camera to them. It was facing the complete opposite direction. They lifted their arm, the camera stalled for a moment then shut off. They lowered their arm and stood silently. In an instant, dark swirls flew from out under their cloak and sliced through the air swiftly to the castle. The swirls broke off into branches and started taking out guards and cameras. The person took a step, a small puff of grey caught them and carried them through the air to the castle. There was a soft scream coming from under their feet. A face appeared in the cloud.
A soul.


----------



## Miss Fortune (Feb 15, 2009)

Chapter 24


*Spoiler*: __ 



The figure silently floated through the yard. Guards were dead all around them. They looked up. Searching for something. They lowered their head and found a door, two gurads fighting off the black tendrals of darkness. They glided over to them and watched.
"You! You're the source!!" A guard reached for his walkie, they grabbed his hand. He went silent, his hand started for freeze, shrinking from the ice, soon, only his bones were present in his arm. He screamed. A tendral slid inside his mouth, he went silent. His eyes turned black, then he went limp. His arm returned to normal. The other guard struggled.
"What did you do?!" He yelled. As he yelled, another tendral went into his mouth. He went limp, his eyes turned completely black. The figure glided inside, the two guards following them.

"Lalala!! La! and.. LA!!" Jennifer was hitting Yozo over and over again with the cross. Yozo bit his lip and took it all.
"Come on! Say something... at least think it!!!" She whined. Yozo panted.
_Never.._
"Oh pooooo!" She said. Jennifer sighed and turned away from him. She opened a case and took out a whip.
"Now, tell me where Shizuyami is or I'll use this on you," She said.
_No..._ Jennifer sighed.
"Fine!" She threw her arm forward, the whip cracked against his skin, a burning pain went throughout his body, he screamed.
"Ahh... music.." Jennifer said. She stood silently. Yozo panted, the pain faded.
"Now, tell-"
"_Intruder alert! Intruder alert! Intruder alert!!_"
"What?? Intruder? We never have an intruder," She said.
"_Two guards are under the Intruders control. Wearing a black holey cloak. No face description. Looks to be riding on a cloud of souls. Beware of intruder, very danger- who's there?! You! I'll get you!_" The transmission was silent, then...
"_AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!_" There was then silence. Something picked up the microphone. The voice was alternated by some sort of machine.
"*Hello kiddies... this is now my playhouse. If you see anyone named Yozo Yamoto, don't touch him or else you will die. I hope you like the games I've set up around this place. Many of my servants look like friends, many friends look like servants. If you see swirls of darkness or rushing clouds of smoke, run away. This'll make the games more fun. Those are souls and pure dark energy. One touch and... well.. game over..*" The transmission went fuzzy, then turned off. Jennifer stared at the speaker, the growled.
"Dammit! Now I have two things to do.." She took out a staff and hit the ground with it.
"Anything comes in here, it'll die!" She snapped. Yozo saw something float under the door. It was a soul.
"Come here souly!! I won't hurt you!! Just wanna play!!!" She yelled. The soul moaned and floated slowly towards her.
"AHH!!" She brought staff down on the soul. It let out a scream of pain, then fell silently to the ground.
"Ha! I killed it!" She rejoiced and danced around the room. Suddenly, black tendrals of darkness shot out from under the door and raced towards her. She turned around saw them for a second, before they enveloped her in a swarming black mass. Yozo panted and watched her shrink to nothing. He watched the tendrals seperate and swirl around the room calmly, as if nothing else was there. On touched his skin slightly, they all stopped moving. Yozo held his breath. The door began to open. His undead heart raced. The figure with the black cloak entered the room.
"Who.. are you..?" He said weakly. The figure looked up. They started to rise to his level. They stopped. Yozo stared into the darkness that covered their face. A hand raised up and touched his cheek. His wounds healed instantly.
"Who..?" He started. He blinked.
"Shizu... Shizu!!" He yelled. The figure lowered their hood. Shizu's face appeared, smiling.
"I found you!" She giggled.
"You have a nasty habit of picking on those weaker than y-" He stopped.
"You did always have a habit of..." His eyes widened.
"I... remember now... I remember... When we were human..." He looked at her. Her eyes twinkled.
"You always.. had a habit of picking on those who were weak and hurt the weaker.." He said.
"Yep. That's right."
"I remember it all now... that's why I chose you... that's why!! I remember when I was a new vampire and saw you at night!! I remember! I was so... devestated when you died from... that war..." He said. Shizu touched his cheek.
"What matters is that I'm who I am now and that I'm with you. Now... let's go, shall we?" The chains melted away. Yozo stepped on a cloud of souls that appeared under him. He held Shizu in his arms.
"Oh! I missed you sooo much!!" She cried. Yozo smiled and petted her head.
"There there... I'm fine now thanks to you.."


----------



## Miss Fortune (Feb 21, 2009)

Chapter 25


*Spoiler*: __ 



Yozo looked around at the place he and Shizu were leaving. Black masses were everywhere, like leeches on pale skin. Shizu was smiling away, her eyes were gentle and loving. Yozo felt a small amount of fear. She seemed like she didn't even notice them. He looked back behind him. The black masses of energy were leaving the piles of decaying flesh and bones. They were following Shizu. He looked at Shizu. She looked at him and smiled warmly.
"It's all alright now, we're together and there's no one here who can stop us!" She said sweetly. She hugged Yozo, then her grip became tight.
"What's wrong?"
"Someone's coming..." She muttered. Her eyes grew dark. He held her.
"Who?" She let him go and stepped off the cloud of souls.
"Dammit! Who the hell is hurting my subordinates?!" She hissed. Shizu held out her hand, a small lonely soul floated towards her from the floor slowly, as if it was wounded. It landed in her hand. She closed her eyes, then reopened them and started taking in deep breaths. Her eyes became angry. The soul let out a sigh of pain and started to sink to the floor. She gritted her teeth.
"Yozo... summon a spirit..."
"What?"
"Please! Just do this! Whoever this ass is, he's hurting my subordinates!!" She hissed. She leapt back to his side.
"I don't allow my subordinates to be hurt like this! He's killed them!! Please... I need your help! Summon a spirit that can distract him and bring him here.. please..." She pleaded him with all her soul and heart. He sighed.
"I know you want to protect them... they came to you by will or on accident; lost and alone..." He looked her in the eyes.
"Alright.. I'll summon a spirit.." Shizu clapped her hands and hugged him.
"Thank you sooooo much!!" She whispered. Yozo nodded.
"Yeah... I haven't done this in a while!" He closed his eyes and held out his hands. He thought as hard as he could the enchantments needed to summon a spirit. He felt something cool in his hand. He open his eyes. A small fairy was sitting in his hand. She had short blue hair, green eyes, bright wings and a short, blue gown that was torn at her knees.
"Hello Yozo-sama! Cu!" She said in a high bell-like voice. Yozo smiled.
"Ahh... good... I got Mizzy," He said. Mizzy smiled and fluttered above his hands.
"What would you like me to do? Cu!" She asked. Shizu watched Mizzy, smiling. She was interested in her.
"We need you to find a certain someone, one who's like me, who is hurting Shizu's spirits." He motioned to Shizu. Mizzy turned around and smiled.
"Shizu-chan! Cu!" She flew around Shizu's head. Shizu laughed.
"Who's hurting your followers? Cu!" She asked.
"No idea... but I don't like him at all!" Shizu said, making a pouting face. Mizzy turned red.
"Oh!!! He'll pay for sure! I hate guys who hurt poor spirits like me! Cu!" She said. She winked at Yozo and Shizu.
"No problem! I'll find him! Cu!"
"Make sure you bring him here, a be careful; don't let him touch you at all! He could hurt you."
"Don't worry, Yozo-sama! I'm good at defence, plus I'm fast! Cu!" She fluttered past them down the hallway and out of sight. Shizu giggled.
"Mizzy is so fun! She's my favorite out of your spirits!" She said. Yozo chuckled.
"Should I just stay out of the way?"
"Yes please!" Shizu said. Yozo jumped off the cloud and walked about ten feet down the hall and stopped.
"This good?"
"Yea, just don't get hurt!" She said.

Mizzy turned her head right and left. She flew close to the ground and looked around each corner. She saw dying souls moaning on the floor. She tried to hold back tears. Mizzy peeked inside a room, she froze. A man with a fine pair of black slacks and a red long sleeved shirt that fitted him tightly was crushing three souls in his hand.
"You stupid souls... You think you can come into my institude and just kill my workers? Destroying information like that is not something I want..." He muttered. Mizzy turned a bright red.
"Hey you! Cu!" She yelled. The man released the souls and stopped. He looked around.
"What was that?"
"Over here you big meanie face! Cu!" She yelled. The man turned around and stared at Mizzy.
"A fairy? Quite rare in the human world now adays... What are you doing here?"
"You big meanie! I hope you die! I curse you! BLAH! Cu!" She stuck out her tongue. The man blink.
"Oh..? Curse me?? You'll pay for that for talking to the warden!" He started towards Mizzy. She grunted and flew down and hallway, back the way she came. The man started running after her.
_Hmm! Just as I thought, vampire! Time for high fly time!_ She strained her wings, they studdered for a second, them made a loud buzzing sound, she zipped down the hallway, twice as fast as she was flying before, slowly getting farther and farther ahead of the man who was chasing her. Mizzy turned the corner and saw Shizu standing patiently with her head down. She flew between her legs and crashed into Yozo who was ten feet away.
"Yozo-sama! He said mean things! Cu!" She whined. Yozo petted her head.
"It's ok, Shizu will make it better..."
"She'll kill him? Cu!"
"I think so!" He smiled.
"Yea! Cu!" Yozo snapped his fingers, Mizzy disappeared in a puff of smoke.


----------



## Miss Fortune (Feb 28, 2009)

Chapter 26


*Spoiler*: __ 



The warden stopped short. He examined Shizu.
"Oh... a lady? Hmmm... you seem down. How about a glass of wine and some candles, ne? That's what every woman likes," He said. He ran his hand through his hair. Shizu raised her head and glared at him.
"You killed them... You killed my subordinates, I'm going to kill you!" She growled. The warden laughed.
"Kill me? Dirty up your pretty hands with my vampire blood? Oh pish-sha!" He said. Shizu crossed her arms and locked one leg into place.
"Oh really? Dirty my pretty hands? You think I haven't done that already? For god's sake! You realize how many fucking people I've killed? Eh??? Not in this life, but past lives?! Christ! Don't get me started," She said. The warden snickered.
"I guess you're Shizuyami-sama.. you looked lovely!" He cooed. Shizu frowned and sighed.
"Allow me to introduce myself, I am Ukimoto. The warden of this institude. I only have a question for you, did you release those souls and all that dark energy that killed my workers?" He asked. Shizu grinned.
"Oh... you mean.. these?" Dark energy exploded from behind her. Souls circled her body. Ukimoto chuckled. He brushed off his sleeves.
"Very well then... you seem to know how to use that power as well. You learn fast with each body Shizuyami-sama.."
"Quit calling me that!"
"What? I studied your history, I like it all really. Massacres.. even your past in human form! Oh! I learned so much yet so little about you! I long to hear it from the source herself! I especially learned about your power..." He said. Red swirls of energy slowly emerged from behind him. Shizu laughed.
"So the baby learned to run before he could walk did he? Tch! You have to know basics before going pro buddy!" She said. The energy around her slowly crawled on the floor towards him. Ukimoto blinked, his red energy slammed down onto the crawling black energy. Shizu smiled.
"Tsk, tsk, tsk... Idiot.." The black energy quickly spread onto Ukimoto's. It engulfed it. Ukimoto grunted and charged at Shizu. Shizu grinned.
"Sweety!" She cooed. Yozo snapped to her attention.
"Yes?"
"I'm going to show you what I can do, ok? Don't get scared!"
"More like don't get turned on.." He muttered.
"What??"
"Nothing!" He said. Shizu giggled and caught Ukimoto's chest and flung him into the ceiling. She grabbed his neck and faced him, floating sideways in the air. She smiled.
"You can't kill me... oh no no no no.... You can't kill me. You can't kill me! It's just that!" She said. Ukimoto yelled and stabbed her gut with a knife. She didn't flinch. A group of souls poured from the wound and took the knife out.
"No no no.. that.. won't work... Sorry. Listen, if you insist on keeping this place open.. let me into your mind. I just have to see what you do..." She placed a finger on his brow. She closed her eyes.
Ukimoto was still, then he began to struggle. Shizu giggled and opened her eyes.
"You hurt yourself? You actually attack yourself? Hehe! You're fun... I think.. I won't kill you..." She dropped him to the ground, the stood on top of him.
"No no no... you can't kill me cause you're not strong enough! And I can't kill you because you're tooooo funny!" She giggled.
"Instead.. I'll let my subordinates decide..." She got off of him. Millions of souls appeared from her back, they floated towards Ukimoto. They began to cluster on him. The moaned in pain and anger.
"AHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!" Ukimoto screamed in pain. In a few short minutes, Ukimoto was a soul himself. Shizu giggled and let the souls return to her. She skipped to Yozo's side and hugged him.
"How was that?" Yozo was silent.
"Well~~?" She said. Shizu frowned.
"Hello?! Anyone there!?" She said, snapping her fingers.
"Is there a bedroom anywhere here?" He asked. Shizu was silent, then broke out laughing.
"Yeah yeah yeah..."


----------



## NickOfTheSound (Mar 2, 2009)

*EVIL*

have you ever thot how evil shizu is getting lol like she started as some goth girl and then creepy vampire now evil dracolinen  if u think about it she got EVIL



btw i luv that girl from shoes and let me barro that top she makes me giggle along with smosh


----------



## Miss Fortune (Mar 8, 2009)

Chapter 27


*Spoiler*: __ 



Shizu and Yozo both managed to find their way out of the castle. They were heading for the highway, not really sure what to do after they got there. Yozo was a little beaten and Shizu had blood on her. They were talking and laughing as they walked on the side of the road. Yozo wrapped her arm around her waist.
"You know... I actually never thought I'd see you again! I mean.. when I saw you way back when in your first life... you were beautiful. But you lived in such a mudhole! And it was so horrible... I mean.. your own father and brothers kept trying to rape you! I just wish I could have gotten to you before..." He trailed off. Shizu turned her head.
"Before what?"
"Well.... you know.."
"Know what?"
"They way you died... right?" He looked at her. Shizu shook her head.
"Nothing. I don't know why, but I remember the other deaths..." She said. Yozo was silent.
"How did I die?" Yozo tensed up, then chuckled nervously.
"Well... it was a fire! That's all... a fire..." He said. Shizu nodded.
"Makes sence.. only thing I remember is burning pain..." She said. Yozo smiled, but it was fake. They came across a forked road. Yozo looked down each one, trying to remember the roadmap in his head.
"Uh... which way do we go?" Shizu wondered, looking down each road. Yozo pointed to one, then the other, then went back to the first one.
"Uh... down here...?" He said. They went down the right road. It went deep into a forest, the trees were tightly packed together and their branches were scraping against each other. Shizu was looking a little nervous and kept looking behind them.
"Maybe we should go back... I mean... this road doesn't seem to be leading anywhere..." She said.
"Yeah... I think we should," Yozo agreed. They heard crunching under their feet.
"When did it turn to a dirt road?" Yozo said. Shizu looked ahead and stared into the black abyss. Yozo bit his lip and looked around them.
"Shizu.." He whispered.
"Shizu! Someone's here..." He whispered. Shizu nodded.
"I wonder who it is..." Shizu said. A tall figure came out of the darkness. A silver cross shone on his chest. His footsteps were loud and slow.
"Shit! It's father Anderson.." Yozo muttered. He stood in front of Shizu. Anderson came to a halt a few meters away from them.
"Shizuyami, you are to report to the council of elders. You are not to be allowed near human civilization. Your future shall be determined by the high and mighty elders. Yozo, you will be held in captivity until Shizuyami's trial is complete. You may not see each other unless under heavy servalance or at least fifty feet away from each other. Shizuyami, if you do not cooperate, you will be taken by force to the council of elders."
"What is this?! Shizu did nothing wrong!" Yozo snapped.
"She is still Shizuyami. Shizuyami will always be a dangerous vampire and must be taken care of by the powers of the elders. I do not know what will happen but she will be taken to trial," Anderson said in a low voice.
"Priest! You heartless bastard! I hope God knows what you are doing and that he makes you burn in the under world!"
"Shizu, stop."
"I can't! I'm so mad! I just went through having willing subordinates getting killed and I am not going to have you taken away!"
"Shizu! Calm down! It'll only get worse!"
"Yozo... I can't calm down!"
"Shizuyami!" Yozo yelled. Shizu went quiet.
"Sorry... but I don't want you getting hurt and if it makes you feel better... I'll keep mental contact with you, ok?" Shizu nodded.
"Arrest Shizuyami!" Anderson yelled. Five vampires sprung from the trees and held Shizu's arms behind her back, they put silver cuffs and cross chains on her, making her weaker. Yozo sighed and didn't resist when they put the silver cuffs on him.
"I swear Anderson... you are so low! A priest working with the Council of Elders who are vampires that killed priests! You are indeed low!" Shizu hissed. Anderson was silent. A van pulled up behind them. The vampires helped Shizu and Yozo in and cuffed them to the seats inside.
Shizu took out her knife and began opening and closing it with a blank look in her eyes. Yozo was worried. Whenever the knife was in her hands he felt like she was getting more and more distant from him. Shizu opened the knife and kissed the blade, then whispered something. She closed it and stared at it in her hand.

Anderson walked down the staircase and saw the bodies of shriveled human corpses in piles along the sides. He knocked on a door.
"Miss, it's Anderson."
"Come in Andy!" A sweet voice called. He opened the door. The room was decorated with dolls, veils, and all sorts of black things. A girl with curly black hair wore a cosplay maid dress with fishnet stockings and black elevator boots. Her eyes were purple. She looked exactly like Shizu.
"What do you have to tell me Andy?" She asked, putting some foundation on her cheeks.
"It's... Mizuri.." He said. She stopped and looked at him.
"Mizuri?"
"Yes, she is in fact Shizuyami's host... and your..." The girl grinned and stood up.
"I'm going to meet her soon, right? I haven't been near her in over fifteen years... We were seperated... I cried so much!! Now ever since my natural change occured, I can finally join with her... and bring the brothers together..." She took out a knife that looked exactly like Shizu's and flipped the blade open. She licked the blade.
"This is going to be such a fun family reunion... Mizuri.."


----------



## Miss Fortune (Mar 30, 2009)

Chapter 28


*Spoiler*: __ 



Shizu was put in heavy chains, forcing her to her knees on a cold, brick floor. Her hair hung over her face, making her look ragged. She had been forced to place a sealing choker on her neck. The silver cross was designed to keep her at bay. But that wasn't blocking her temper at all. She was placed in the center of a round room, surrounded by towering desks. It was completely dark except a few torches that lite the room to see the exit and entrance. Shizu didn't need light to see.
"Shizuyami. For years and years we have searched for you, only to find that you escaped each life with death or by running away to a corner of this world in which we cannot enter."
"But you are now here are we can now put you on trial and convict you for all you have done!"
"You've killed your own... out pact with the werewolves is now violated, no, completely gone because you destroyed almost every werewolf!!"
"You have violated past treaties with the human kind and stole their souls for your own craft and use in unnessecary reasons."
"What do you say to all this?" Shizu was silent, glaring at the closest wall to her face.
"I say nothing. I can't remember much, all I know is that pain filled my past and I was willing to do anything to make it gone, fade it, or even live with it. I can't remember anything you're accusing me of..." She said.
"LIES!! SHIZUYAMI!! Don't lie in this court! You have killed thousands, no, hundreds of thousands in the past three hundred years! And perhaps more than we know of!"
"Who speaks?!" Shizu spat.
"I am Quinta. The elder from Brazil."
"I have never entered you country... why do you speak with such a distasteful tone?"
"I have many allies and friends and family in many countires all over the world. I speak for them!"
"Then you speak falsely!!" She snapped. She heard Quinta punch his desk and restrain himself from attacking her.
"Hush! Shizuyami, you have been caught in over 80% of your crimes with witness numbers reaching over a thousand! This is enough to sentence you to death right now if it weren't for your heritage!"
"Who speaks?"
"LaFreil Metamisa. Elder from France."
"Why do you let my heritage interfere with your judgement? Treat me like everyone else! I've had more pain than them and less pain than them. I am as equal to them as any man or woman in the human world is!" Shizu yelled. LaFreil shifted in her seat.
"That may be true, but who you are and what you are is what delays our decision. I am certain that over half the council is ready to sentence you to death, but our leader's words equals all of our judgements." Shizu narrowed her eyes.
"And who is this so called leader of yours?"
"Our leader is great with power, strict in judgement, and certainly far more grateful for life than you!"
"Who speaks?!" Shizu yelled.
"I am Natsuhita! From Japan!"
"Well, Natsuhita, your words are well written! But I haven't seen your leader and I hope I never will! Your words are most likely lies! I bet the person who is leader is just leader because of their heritage!!"
"How dare you insult our leader! I will wring you neck!!" Shizu heard him try to leap out of his seat, only to be restrained by other elders.
"I don't like him! Shut him up! I don't want him to speak again!" Shizu snapped.
"He will not speak to you, but will speak to us!" LeFreil said.
"We are ready to kill you, but there are many followers of yours who choose to be on the brink of rebellion shall you die under our roof. We don't want a rebellion in the vampiric world, nor the human world. The remaining werewolves are all in favor of your death, seeking revenge for what you did."
"Who speaks?"
"I am Gratin Francksburg, elder of Germany."
"I like you so far Gratin, you speak the truth and don't try to be so mad about situations like these. Tell me, is the name 'Hitler' fimiliar to you?"
"Yes... he was my great great nephew..."
"Wasn't he a man with words? He wasn't the best vampire and certainly not the best looking, but he certainly did his best to persuade others to do his bidding... a very good vampire by my standerds, don't you think?"
"Yes, until he let those words get him to good for himself and making him commit suicide!"
"Haha! Yes, I guess that'll make an uncle of a dictator upset... I can tell he took that gift of words from you. You should be a dictator of Germany like he was!"
"BE SILENT! I will not listen to this rubish!"
"Oh.. nice tone! So demanding!" Shizu snickered.
"Shizuyami! If you do not control your tounge, we shall cut it out!"
"Who speaks?!" She snapped.
"I am Thitacac Warsor. Elder of Russia." Shizu grinned.
"Oh you guys are famous for cruelty... Russians are cruel indeed! All the way from Hector the horrible to Stalin! Oh you guys are good with torture.."
"I am ashamed of those two humans!"
"No... half humans... hehe!" Shizu laughed. Thitacac growled.
"I will cut out your tounge and let you burn at stake!" He snapped.
"Control yourself Elder Thitacac!" Someone said.
"Even if you idiots do kill me, I'll just come back as someone else. And you'll take years and years to figure out who I am again! Who knows... I may be from Japan or Russia or Germany next time!" She teased. The elders were silent.
"Damn..."
"Who spoke?" Shizu cooed.
"I am Charles Brooker, Elder from Great Britain."
"Why say damn dear elder?"
"We have to leave the decision on how to kill you to the leader... they'll have to dirty their hands on this!" He hissed.
"Oh! So loyal... 'dirty their hands'! How noble! Just like an English bull.." Shizu muttered. She heard a door open behind her. The elders quickly stood up.
"M-m-istress!" They all studdered.
"Mistress?"
"Ah!! Mizuri!!!" Shizu felt arms wrap around her like coils and hug her eagerly.
"It's been soooo long! Oh my gosh it's been fifteen years! How are you? Well not now anyway, but earlier!? Huuu? Tell me! We haven't seen each other in fifteen years!"
"Who are you!?" Shizu snapped. The girl crouched in front of Shizu, smiling.
"What the hell?" Shizu muttered.
"I know right? We're twins! Hehe! We've been twins for centurys! I'm soo happy we're reunited! Well... you're not Mizuri anymore are you? You're... Shizuyami! My big twin sister by five minutes! Yeah!" She hugged Shizu again.
"Get off me!" The elders made an irritated sound.
"Aww! Sis is being mean! Hey, get these off her Andy," She said. Anderson came out of the shadows and unlocked the chains that held Shizu down. Shizu stood up and stretched.
"Yea!! You are so tall!!" The girl hugged Shizu.
"First off, give me your name," Shizu said. The girl smiled.
"Not until you look in the past!" She smiled and skipped around Shizu. Shizu stared into space, lost in thought. A voice popped up in her head.
_My twin little sister.... Misiru._ Mizuri's voice the name like she said it thousands of times.
"Misiru..." Shizu whispered. Misiru smiled and clapped her hands. Shizu blinked.
"Wait.. Misiru... You're... my twin?"


----------



## Miss Fortune (Apr 13, 2009)

Chapter 29


*Spoiler*: __ 



The elders began to riot. Their yells of anger rang throughout the chamber.
"What is this!?"
"This is nonsense!!"
"LIES!!"
"She tells of lies!"
"They are twins?!"
"Look at them! It is true!"
"NO! LIES!!" Misiru made and annoyed look and winked at Shizu.
"Watch your little twin do her job!" She whispered. She turned around with a serious face and stared down the elders.
"QUIET!!" She screamed. The elders immediatly went mute and sat down. Misiru turned back to Shizu.
"Now sister, I know it's been oh so long since we've seen each other and it really depresses me to know that this is how we meet for the first time in fifteen years! I hope we can make up the lost time and get to know each other as real sisters. I mean, when we had to seperate... well... I was sooo sad! I mean, I was looking for you and looking for you... and then I came across this place and I met Andy!" She motioned towards Anderson.
"He took care of me when I was five to when I was about... nine! Then some elder people realized who I was and Andy said that he was hiding me from some responsiblities that he said I wouldn't like. And so far I don't really like them at all! But they have their good sides. I mean, I finally found you!!" Misiru hugged her. Shizu blinked.
"Ok so why are you so happy about me?! I would be thinking you'd be really pissed at me or something."
"Nope! I just wanted to find you to... remind you of our heritage and our birthrights..." She murmured in Shizu's ear. Misiru giggled.
"You know you didn't have to get Yozo at all, at age 17 you automatically change into a vampire."
"What??"
"Oh you don't remember? It's because of our power! Yea... Andy was protecting me from the vampires here in the city... But once I turned seventeen; which was a few weeks ago; I changed into a vampire and I was unquestionably the ruler of all vampire kind. The mother of vampires, I guess," She explained.
"Ok..."
"But I'm not suppose to be the Queen or mother, you are because you're older!"
"But you got here first..."
"On a whim! I was waundering and you had our parents! You know, our stupid human parents."
"Oh yea... that comes up with a question... how did you get away from them at such a young age?"
"Ran away."
"Huh?"
"Oh yeah! When I was a little kid I could already walk and talk. Two years old and I was pretty much a ten year old. I took care of myself, then one night I packed up some things, took some money and I was gone!" Misiru smiled.
"And did the idiots do anything?"
"Not really... in fact, having two kids was running them down, they didn't really do much to look for me..." She whispered. Shizu nodded.
"Hm... so I was right to kill them.."
"You killed them!?"
"Oh yeah, drained 'em, mutalated them and then spat them out."
"OH I LOVE YOU!!!" Misiru hugged Shizu tightly. Shizu squirmed.
"Ok!! Let go!" Misiru giggled and kissed Shizu.
"I love being the little sister..."
"So anyway! Going on to this birthright thing?" Shizu asked.
"Oh yes! But we should go to my room to talk about this... these old folks in here are just so grumpy.." She muttered. Shizu laughed and followed Misiru out the chamber.
"So will you take this choker thing off me?" Shizu asked. Misiru laughed.
"Ohhh no no no no... I can't take any chances with you sis. You're just at average vampire strength right now."
"Oh wonderful! I'm weak... Can I visit Yozo?"
"No." Shizu was struck back by Misiru's tone.
"Oh and why not?"
"He'll distract you. I really don't want you seeing him anymore."
"I want to see my mate..." Shizu growled. Misiru glanced over her shoulder and snickered.
"You'll see him tomorrow."
"I WANT TO SEE HIM NOW!!" Shizu roared.
"No." Shizu felt rage well up inside of her.
"*LET ME SEE YOZO!!*" Mizuri's voice screamed. Shizu clapped her hands over her mouth. Misiru giggled.
"Oh! Mizuri actually likes Yozo too! Well... she must feel so mad to know that you're the one who gets him and not her.. She can only watch... I bet she hates you!" Misiru giggled. Shizu growled and stalked after her.


----------



## Miss Fortune (Apr 22, 2009)

Chapter 30


*Spoiler*: __ 



"Welcome to my place of rest! My room! I hope you like it! I mean, we should have near the same tastes." Shizu looked around.
"Hm. Looks like Mizuru's old room."
"Really?? I didn't know I got it that close! Can you tell me what's different??"
"Well... she had a four posted bed with that black lace and veils with some toys up top. She also had a smaller desk with just a few hand drawn pictures over it and she didn't have a Hello Kitty pillow or plushie set." Misiru giggled.
"I figured the Hello Kitty was what she wouldn't have. But I have to have my own touch too!" She sat down on the chair in front of a large mirror and desk. She picked up a small makeup bruck and a little tube of cream. She opened the tube and squeezed a little out and dabbed the brush in it. She drew some symbols on her forehead and cheeks. She stood up and looked at Shizu.
"Shizu, you know that in the first life, we we both one being. And you were dominant. I know that. I was the seperate life that you created within your mind. You created another spirit. So in the next lives, you would have a sibling to share all you thoughts and worries with. That was me, your twin! I don't like having my own body, and I'm sure you want to have all of your powers back. But... I don't want to be the hidden one." Shizu got curious.
"Oh?"
"Yes... I'm going to be the dominant one now. You will put these markings on your face, then you'll put on the markings of the inscription to join us back to together again. I found it amoung some of the hidden artifacts founded by the Vatican about you. I'll gain your body and also include a few features from mine..." She held up a hand and motioned Shizu to come nearer to her.
"Why do you want this?"
"I want to be known."
"You're the queen of vampires."
"I want to be known as the most powerful, as the most wise, and as the most generous of all vampires. I am going to need you to be in me... so that I can keep this position without any opposition or questions about my seat. You will cooperate, Shizu," She said. Shizu grinned.
"No.. no no... I don't do that sis! You know I don't..."
"Which is why I am willing to us force."
"It won't matter... You know how I am... I require myself to be like the Greek god, Hades... but also the god Zeus! I want that hateful vengence against me! But I also want the begging of mercy and praises! That's why... when I was old enough to think, I decided to become someone who really left a permanant mark on the world. The dark ages... Witch hunts... Satanic Cults... What started rumors? Me... Possesions... Ghosts... I made it so that those who were inbetween about their destiny would stay here. I know god... I know satan... and you sister... you know nothing."
"I know plenty!" She screamed. Shizu shook her head.
"Sorry sis... but... even if you do insist on this, I'm not afraid to kill you..."
"HA! You can't!"
"What?" Shizu's smile faded.
"Don't you remember?? This mark! The mark that shares our fate and pain!" She ripped open her shirt and revealed a mark on her chest. It was a simple symbol, the ying yang symbol.
"This symbol... You created it and it was used for Confusism. Sharing of pain and peace. I've felt what you've been through, I know how you feel for Yozo!! Which is why I can use him..." Shizu's eyes widened.
"What?" Misiru snapped her fingers. Yozo appeared from thin air next to her, bounded and gagged. There was no damage to him, but it was killing Shizu. Misiru grabbed some of his hair.
"Yes... This man is the one you love, right? I remember him... I remember him clearly... during one of your lives you found him. It was the life right before he met you. You were the conquerer of... Africa? Or was it Russia? One of those places... You saw him fighting some of your minions... right?" Shizu's hands turned into fists, her eyes furious.
"Yea... you got interested in him. But wait... what did he do to cut the time short again? Oh yea... he helped kill you! I think you were impressed by him that you fell in love with one who possessed enough knowledge to know how to kill you! But you loved him for that right? So when you turned human in your next life, you subconciously fell in love with him when he met you. But..." Shizu's eyes widened.
"He did something when he gained your love..."
"Shut up...." She hissed. Misiru smiled and pulled Yozo's head up.
"Tell us Yozo! Tell us what happened!" The gag in his mouth disappeared, he gasped.
"No!"
"Come on Yozo! We're dieing to hear it!" She passed her free hand over his face. Shizu tensed. She knew what she was doing.
"Now, tell Shizu what you did!" Yozo took a few breaths.
"Don't."
"I.."
"Please stop!!"
"I killed... her..."
"STOP IT NOW!" Shizu screamed, she went to her knees, her hands cupped her ears.
"I tried to turn you into a vampire... I'm sorry... Your blood was too sweet... Sweet like honey! I'm so sorry.."
"Yep! That's what he did!" Misiru pushed him to the floor. Shizu sobbed, her chest heaving up and down.
"Now what do you think of your lover?! You remember it now don't you!! He lured you into your dark room, a few candles and then what?! He bit your throat after telling you what he was! He just drank and drank away! He only took your blood because he was thirsty!" Misiru grabbed Shizu's hair and dragged her across the room. She threw her on the floor.
"You will obey me sister! I will be dominant!" She took the brush with paint on it and started to smear marking on her forehead. Shizu started to jerk around like she was having a seizure. Misiru slammed her head against the floor and started to paint markings on her face. Shizu opened her eyes.
"Misiru... stop painting on me..." Mizuru's voice whispered. Yozo sat up.
"Mizuru??"
"Misiru! Get off me!!" Mizuru swung her hand at her. Misiru backed up.
"I thought she killed you!"
"Then you'd be dead," She said.


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 4, 2009)

Chapter 31


*Spoiler*: __ 



"What do you mean 'I'd be dead'? I wouldn't die!!" Misiru yelled. Mizuru stood up, a little wobbly fromher head getting bashed to the floor by Misiru.
"I mean, since Yozo-kun turned me, myself, into a vampire before the whole age of natural occurance, I was immediately connected to you. Shizu's memories flooded mine and I remembered and felt everything that happened before to her. And Misiru..." Mizuru's eyes narrowed.
"I learned how evil you were against Shizu..." Misiru clenched her teeth.
"You were never up to becoming your own person. When you were joined with Shizu, you felt as if you were the most powerful. But with your own body, you knew you'd only be second best. Luckily for me, I don't have the kind of feelings Shizu has. I have my own. True, I love Yozo, but that doesn't mean he'll be used as a hostage. Since he bit me, I managed to learn from Shizu's memories and experiences on how to use vampiric powers." Mizuru snapped her fingers, Yozo was instantly freed. Misiru growled.
"Of course the host of Shizu was extremely smart! Just to outdo me again! I know it! She always does this! Whenever it's twins, she's got the smarter one. Whether it's in just forestry or like you, she's always the smarter one! It's just a sure thing for her to be on top and me to be second, again!" Misiru punched her bed post and pulled out a sharp sword. She pointed it a Mizuru.
"I know how to get rid of you and Shizu without killing myself! I don't want to do it because Shizu's body was born strong! I had to work my way up! I am going to be the one who is most powerful. Then once I gain control of your body, I'll kill you and Shizu!" Yozo stood up and stood in front of Mizuru.
"Yozo! What are you doing??" Mizuru hissed.
"I'm protecting you." Misiru snickered.
"Oh ha ha! Nice acting, Yozo. You gonna abandon her? Or are you actually just protecting Mizuru for Shizu? You are such an actor!" Misiru changed her footing and lifted the sword tenderly with two fingers.
"I bet you're willing to kill Mizuru's spirit to save Shizu's!" Yozo tensed a little, he glanced at Mizuru.
"That's fine... I don't care... just let me kill me twin first..." She whispered. Yozo sighed.
"Sorry... I knew you were suicidal right from the beginning when I caught your scent..." He whispered. Misiru walked slowly around the two.
"Well Yozo? Are you going to be a big boy and attack? Or should I do it myself?" She taunted. Yozo turned his body around Mizuru's to put himself between Misiru and her; then he launched himself. Misiru swung her sword upwards, forcing Yozo to slide back. Misiru brought it down and snipped Yozo's hand. He flinched and saw it sizziling.
"Silver? Really? God Misiru... you're pathetic!" Yozo sprang low at her. He tackled her legs and grabbed her hands, trying to throw the sword out of them. Misiru grinned.
"Go play my little pets!!" She called. Her stuffed animals rose slowly, then they jumped on top of Yozo. A few began to bite him.
"Agh! What the hell??!" Misiru kicked him off of her.
"When my pets come alive, they actually are alive!" She sneered. Her animals had real teeth, fangs, claws; the whole works. Yozo had to be extra careful, behind him, Mizuru was fending off a few animals that were attacking her. He held out a hand.
"Ok... try this you furry little pests!" Lashes of red energy ran up his arm and starting burning up the animals on him. Small cries of pain filled the room. Misiru growled and punched Yozo, then swung her sword down his shoulder.
"Dammit!" His flesh burned, skin and muscle bubbling. Misiru grinned.
"Now who's going to die!!" She stabbed at Yozo, flinging herself at him with all her strength. She nicked his side. Yozo grimaced and jumped back, she followed.
"Come here Yozo! I'm going to make sure that I kill you just to see her face!"
"You mean mine?" A fist filled Misiru's face. She was flung backwards, her sword fell out of her hand. Mizuru stood in front of Yozo, eyes were emotionless.
"You can't let little souls who are forcefully stuck inside a fake body fight me, I have ways with words. Shizu let her follower souls roam free; that's how she got popular with the underworld. Now, I want you to bring out the brother." Misiru stared at her, confused. Mizuru flipped her wrist, a knife appeared.
"The brother of this." She opened the knife with a flick of her thumb. Misiru gasped.
"I put that in a safe place! You didn't even see where I put it!!"
"Don't have to. I know the safest place, in your eyes. It's obviously on your person. Now, where's the brother?"
"You don't even know what they do together, idiot."
"No, I don't. But Shizu does. And she said it would end everything. Now, where's the brother?"
"Oh... I don't think you'll get it... bring Shizu back out."
"No. She's in a horrible mood. And she's talking to someone important."
"Who is more important than I?!" Misiru screamed. Yozo smiled.
"The one who gave birth to all us vampires alike..." He muttered.
"The Devil himself." Misiru's eyes widened.
"Impossible... I couldn't even talk to him!!"
"He didn't like you. He knew your attitude was lowering you down to a point where he only saw you as entertainment. As for Shizu, well... She's like his daughter." Misiru shook with anger.
"HOW IS THAT?!" She screamed. Mizuru shrugged.
"Well... from what I gathered, it's because of her mind and how powerful she's gotten. Plus, she's got a more socialable attitude than you." Misiru screamed. She threw her sword to the side and stood up.
"Ok. Fine! You want to see the brother!? HERE!!" She pulled out a knife, it looked exactly like the one Mizuru held.
"There we go. Now, just give me one second please..." Mizuru closed her eyes. Her shoulders slumped. Yozo felt life slip away from her.
"Mizuru?" He said. Suddenly, her body began to split into two. Yozo gasped and backed away. Misiru watched. Then, two copies of Mizuru were made. One of them fell to the ground. Yozo sniffed. Their smells were completely different. The copy that was standing opened her eyes. She smiled evily.
"Yo... What's up sis?" It was Shizu. Misiru growled. Shizu held up the knife.
"I am soooo happy you revealed the brother... Now I can bring back the goal I've been dreaming of!"
"Oh?! And what's that sis??" She yelled. Shizu flipped the knife up and down.
"Oh... nothin' special..." She said. Misiru smiled.
"Of course. Now. Did you just kill Mizuru and made her a sacrifice to create a seperate body?"
"No. I just taught her how to make another being. Just like I did with you!" Shizu grinned. Yozo approached her.
"Shizu.." She turned around.
"Yozo! You're alright!" She smiled. Yozo hugged her.
"Thank god..."
"No no no, thank the Devil. He is in a great mood today!" She faced Misiru.
"Mostly cause of you sis!" Mizuru's body moved, she groaned.
"Oh yeah... Your twin..." Shizu bent down next to her.
"Oh boy... my head hurts.."
"Yeah that'll happen."
"Oh god... I didn't want to wake up still here..." Mizuru groaned.
"Sorry."
"OH JUST SHUT UP!!" Misiru yelled. They all looked at her.
"Oh you shut up!! God dammit! My head hurts, my body is aching and you're screaming like a cow! Shut up!!!" Mizuru yelled. Misiru snarled at her.
"Shut up you lowly makeshift!!"
"Makeshift?? Whoa whoa whoa! I am not a makeshift, you makeshit!" Mizuru snapped. Shizu chuckled.
"I was the host of Shizu, I'm a full blooded vampire now! I was technically born a vampire!!" She yelled. Shizu laughed.
"That is true..." Yozo snickered.
"Oh, another full blood huh?" Mizuru looked at him.
"Shut up you student complex freak." Yozo stopped snickering and frowned.
"Hey! That was for Shizu-"
"Oh yeah right... complex freak..." She muttered. Shizu laughed hard.
"OHH! NOW IT'S A LAUGH FEST!! NOT ANYMORE!!!" She tackled Shizu and started punching her as hard as she could. Shizu grabbed her neck and flung her to the floor. Misiru coughed and kicked Shizu's stomach. Mizuru sat up and watched them fight.
"This'll take a while..." She muttered.


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 2, 2009)

Chapter 32


*Spoiler*: __ 



Shizu laughed while Misiru tried to bite her neck. She slashed at Shizu and snapped her teeth at her throat, trying to rip it open. Shizu kicked and slapped Misiru playfully. Mizuru watched them fight, bored. Yozo was worried about Shizu and how their fight would effect their surroundings. Misiru slashed Shizu's shoulder open. Shizu hissed and turned violent. She grabbed Misiru by the head and slammed her into the ground. She punched Misiru over and over again, laughing while doing so. The ground began to rumble.
"Oh no... I knew this would happen... their energy is starting an earthquake... this building is going to collapse!" Yozo said. Mizuru looked up at him and rubbed her head.
"You kidding me? If their energy can do that, then it's obvious that their fighting energy is also creating an invisible shield around them. If the castle collapses, then the rocks and everything will just fall around us while bouncing off of this weird... invisible sheild... And I thought you fought Shizu before. Shesh.." Mizuru rubbed her temples and closed her eyes.
"So noisy..." She muttered. The floor cracked, pieces of the ceiling began to fall. Yozo heard noises outside the door. Everyong in the building was leaving, fearing death. The fight between Shizu and Misiru increased. They had seperated and were now facing each other with their knives in hand.
"I'll make sure you die, Shizu!!"
"Hit me with your best shot, you bitch!" Shizu taunted. Her grin was wild and evil. The ceiling collapsed on top of them. Yozo flinched and ducked. The pieces of heavy rock mereily bounced off of a sheild that wasn't seen. Mizuru was correct. There was a sheild of energy around them. Mizuru covered her ears and curled into a ball. Her headache was getting worse. Shizu kicked Misiru and stabbed at her hand. Misiru grabbed Shizu's hand bit her wrist. She then stuck her knife into Shizu's stomach.
"Shizu!" Shizu laughed and lunged at Misiru, driving the knife deeper.
"I'll take that!" She hissed. She tore Misiru's arm with her teeth. Misiru shrieked and leapt back, leaving the knife in Shizu's belly. Shizu tore it out and licked her blood from the blade.
"Kuku... they sing..." She whispered. Misiru's eyes widened.
"Damn it!!" She screamed. Shizu brought the knives together.
"'_Bird of Hermes is my name. Eating my wings to make me tame._' The verse that is written upon them!!" Shizu yelled. The entire castle had collapsed, all that was left was the rubble surrounding them.
"Yozo... if they leave, the rubble surrounding us will come tumbling down. It's time we left," Mizuru muttered, standing up. She winced and rubbed her head again. Yozo glanced at her.
"You can go, I'm staying here," He said coldly. Mizuru looked at him, shrugged, then started climbing up the rubble to get away from the fight. Misiru saw her leaving and decided to play dirty.
"If I know you... you still care about your former host!" Misiru yelled. She quickly ran after Mizuru and grabbed her from the rubble.
"Ah!!" Mizuru was taken by surprise. Shizu glared at Misiru.
"You're playing dirty?! How dare you!" She snapped. Misiru grinned and held her teeth close to Mizuru's neck.
"Now... give me the knives or Miss Mizuru dies..." She hissed. Shizu snarled and started putting down her knives.
"What are you doing?" Mizuru said, bored.
"What?" Shizu hissed.
"What are you doing? Are you really going to care about my life?" Shizu nodded.
"I don't want my former host to die..."
"You know I'm suicidal. I don't understand why you can't just let me die..." Mizuru said.
"She wants to protect you, that's an honor!" Yozo yelled.
"Then let me break that honor. I can care less. Misiru can kill me and drink my blood. I don't care. I just want the noise to go away!" Mizuru hissed. Misiru grinned.
"Wow... your host is pathetic, Shizu. She wants to die so badly!" She cackled. Mizuru winced at the high pitched laughter.
"She doesn't seem to care whatsoever what happens to her body or what happens to you! What a surprise... Hahahaa!!!!" Misiru laughed. Mizuru growled. Her eyes were bloody red.
"Shut up... The noise... so much noise!!" Mizuru hissed. She grabbed Misirus face and threw her to the ground.
*"There's too much noise!"* She growled. Black energy enveloped her body.
"What the hell?!" Misiru shrieked. Shizu grinned.
"Behold... the outcome..."
"Outcome?!" Misiru yelled. She was scared. Shizu laughed.
"That's right... this is how to kill one of us, without killing the other. Mizuru... my host... MY host... is the key... when these knives unite and Mizuru is within a three miles radius, the most powerful vampiric powers awaken and she becomes more powerful than I! She is the weapon that all vampires wish to be!!" Shizu exclaimed. Mizuru leapt at Misiru. The black energy covered her entirely. Shizu took a step back.
"Yozo... I suggest you get out of here..."
"What? Why??"
"Mizuru will go after anything that annoys her. You have annoyed her a little, and she's unstable right now. Don't yell, don't scream, and for god sakes, don't make any, ANY loud noises. That must be her trigger."
"Noises?"
"Yeah. Haven't you noticed? The entire time I was fighting with Misiru, she was complaining of a headache. She didn't complain about anything falling on her, pain, or even the fact that you left her. She was complaing of a stupid headache."
"I see now..."
"She shouldn't attack me. I'm the one who gave her her body back. Hopefully, she'll treat me as a friend." Mizuru stood up. Under her was a pile of dust.
"Holy shit..." Shizu whispered. Her eyes were wide with fear. Mizurus eyes had turned pitch black. The black energy was coming off of her like smoke. She looked at Shizu and Yozo.
"*Shizu. Knives. Now.*" She said. Shizu nodded and picked up the knives. She carefully handed them over to Mizuru.
"*Good...*" Mizuru stabbed them into her arms. Shizu watched quietly.
"What is she doing??" Yozo whispered.
"She's completeing herself. Those knives are actually a part of her."
"What!??"
"Shh! My host, every lifetime, my host gives most of their soul to the knives. If the knives don't have my host's soul in them, then they disappear. Mizuru is taking back her soul by putting the knives into her body," She explained.
"So... when your host is born... You're technically in control?"
"Yeah... but I have to play along with fate. I have to let their mind have control of the body. I just move it around," She said.
"So she's completeing her body, physically and spiritually by inserting the knives, that can kill a vampire with one cut, into her body? That makes so much sense..."
"Hey, quit being sarcastic."
*"Shizu, make a portal to Hell. I need quiet."* Mizuru said.
"Ok. You sure? You'll have to stay down there wi-"
*"Just do it!"* She snapped. Shizu held out her hand. The air in front of her wavered and ripped open. Mizuru glanced at Yozo.
*"See you when you die..."* She chuckled. Mizuru leapt through the portal. It closed instantly.
"What does she mean by that?!"
"She's now the messenger of Death."
"What the hell!!!"
"Yeah. It happens to all my hosts. Well... only the ones that split. So this is the first time!" She tapped Yozo's cheek and started climbing up the rubble.
"That doesn't make any sense!!"
"You know how the devil treats me like his daughter?"
"Yeah... You told me that."
"Well... whichever host splits with me and creates their own body, becomes the messenger of Death."
"What? Oh... I guess... that makes sense..."
"Now shut up and let's go home."


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 6, 2009)

Chapter 33


*Spoiler*: __ 



Yozo hugged Shizu tightly. They were standing on her soul cloud as they floated all the way back to his hidden home in the forest. She had her eyes closed and was deeply breathing in his scent. Yozo was reviewing everything that had happened. Mizuru was now the messenger of Death. That meant she was going to replace the previous messenger of Death. It didn't make much sense to him. Mizuru didn't like noise, she didn't seem very powerful at all, and she didn't seem to like doing work; any work. She also didn't seem to be one who could be evil at all. Shizu opened her eyes.
"What's wrong, Yozo?" She asked softly. He blinked.
"Oh... nothing..." He said.
"There is something... I can tell... tell me," She said. Yozo thought about lying, then he knew it's be useless.
"Well... I was wondering why Mizuru would be the messenger of Death."
"She's my host."
"I realize that... but she just doesn't seem the type. She hates work along with noise. It doesn't make any sense. I don't ubderstand how Mizuru could be the type to kill anyone," He said. Shizu chuckled.
"I'll tell you a secret. All of my former hosts were remotely similar to Mizuru."
"Well then why do you choose girls who are like that!? All quiet and depressed and lonely?"
"Because what you don't know is that underneath, they are willing to strike out and kill anyone they want if it wouldn't get them in trouble or if they were annoyed or angered enough to do so. Mizuru was just more supressive than my other hosts. Mostly because this is modern times, she's been treated like that for years and she just loves reading and watching anything that deals with her lifestyle. She also liked reading stories of murder and vampires... anything bloody. When she watched television shows or movies that involved someone killing a lot of people, she tried to mentally replace each person with someone she hated. She'd place herself in the movie or show and imagine herself just standing and watching them. Being someone they'd scream 'help me' to and she'd just ignore them and grin. Tell you the truth... it creeped me out. She was the scariest host I've ever had! She actually scared me!" She shivered. Yozo sensed her feeling scared.
"You were scared of Mizuru?"
"Yeah... She really could learn a lot of things really fast. I was worried that she might come across some sort of ancient fighting book or a book of summoning. She probably would use it in some way," Shizu said. She hugged Yozo's are tighter.
"Sometimes she would dream the most gruesome dreams... and somehow I was dragged in... she made me feel afraid of her... I just couldn't laugh or smile when people were dying. I was actually scared. I trembled in fear. And she was always the one who slaughtered them all... she had that same grin everytime... Those blazing demon eyes... gleaming white teeth... I actually thought she was a vampire. She just kept smiling. She'd laugh too... but it wasn't the type of laugh I do... like really loud, it was a chuckle. A light chuckle. Sometimes it'd sound like a growl. It was so creepy.... I felt scared for the first time of my life when she dreamt that first type of dream..." She whispered. Yozo felt her shiver.
"Well... you don't have to go through that again..." He whispered. She turned around and hugged him tight, burying her face into his chest.
"Now you know why she'd make a great messenger of Death..." She murmured. Yozo kissed the top of her head.
_How scary was Mizuru? She made Shizu tremble in fear? That's impossible..._

Mizuru pushed a few damned souls aside, annoyed at their moaning. Her hair was down below her waist, swirling around her like smoke. Her eyes were deep red and her face was in a scowl. She was annoyed at all the noise. There was too much moaning and too many screams of pain. She saw the narrow passageway hidden behind a few piles of rocks. She went through it and heard screams from the end of the tunnel. She muttered under her breath, mad, and exited to face a crimson sea of flames and blood. She looked down at it and sneezed.
"Stinks like shit in here," She said. She walked along the edge of the sea until she came to an open platform of bones and mable. She looked towards the throne that was seated near the back of the platform. She stood in front of it, glaring at the thrones occupant. The devil himself. Shaggy black hair, five o'clock shadow, muscular body, no shirt, ripped up cargo pants.
"_Ahh... Mizuru is it? I see that Shizu has taught you how to seperate and form your own body-_"
"Actually I learned on my own. I had no help from her except to tell me when to perform the seperation," She growled.
"_Kukuku... My, My... Sassy just like Shizu! Except you're so much darker. I like that in a Messenger of Death. Mizuru-chan I just love little girls with long... black hair... It makes them seem so much darker than what they are. It makes them mysterious..._"
"Don't pull that shit with me. Just tell what the hell I'm suppose to do so I can get the fuck out of this damn noisy place."
"_Alright, alright! I see I won't be able to go anywhere with a lovely lady like you..._" He grinned, showing white teeth.
"_You are to wear a uniform that is similar to what most people in the American land picture it. You are a lady so it'll be a little different. Nice black robe that's probably three feet longer than your body. I think it matches your hair quite nicely._" A large black robe appeared before Mizuru. She grasped it and looked it over, ignoring the devil.
"_There will by a small scroll tuck in one of the hidden pockets that'll contain all of your 'clients' names. You'll show up to them, you don't need to do anything, and merely tell them where they'll go. Heaven, Hell, rebirth, or nothingness. Simple as day and night. You can wear whatever you want with your robe and cut your hair anyway you want as well. But I just love it the way it is..._" He slithered off his throne and stood in front of Mizuru, eyeing her body.
"If you try to touch me, I'll rip off your head," She threatened.
"_Oh such fiesty words from one so sweet!_" He licked his lips. She folded the robe over her arm.
"So do I monitor the whole world or just monitor a certain area?"
"_You have a small territory of about one thousands miles long and one thousand miles wide. There are other Messengers of Death out there because it's just impossible for one being to be the messenger of Death! That would be stupid. People wouldn't be dying as fast as they do!_" The devil said, throwing his hands up in the air. Mizuru nodded and started to leave. The devil put his hand on her shoulder and the other around her waist.
"_Come now, Mizuru, not even a goodbye kiss?_" He breathed into her ear. She growled. Her eyes turned black, evil aura spilled out around her.
"*Get off of me unless you want to die...*" She snarled. The devil laughed and licked her neck.
"_I'd love that..._" He whispered. A spike of black energy stabbed through his chest from between her shoulder blades. He coughed up blood and let her go, laughing at the wound.
"_Oh you truely are as Shizu described! So deadly and evil against things she doesn't like! Hahaa!_" He yelled. Mizuru stalked away from him, heading back towards the exit. She entered the narrow passageway again. She held up the robe and let it form around her. The bottom hem dragged along the ground. As the devil said, it was three feet longer than what she was. As soon as she started walking, it floated around her like a black mist. She grinned.
"Oh this is so like the manga..." She whispered. She exit the passageway and entered into a white room. In the corner was a man, shivering. He had boils all over his body. He was burned and scarred. Dry blood coated his skin. Mizuru took out the small scroll and looked down at the name.
"Maketa Ufurai." The man looked up at her, then screamed.
"NO! NO!! I don't want to die yet!! PLEASE NO!!" He screamed. Mizuru frowned.
"Maketa... if you don't shut up... I'll make your death painful. I hate noise. I won't hesitate to send your soul to Hell for no reason!" She hissed. Maketa quieted down but shivered in fear.
"Now... Your soul is destined to go to either Heaven, Hell, to be reborn, or into nothingness. Fortunately... that last few years of your life have been nothing but torture. The ones who imprisoned you shall be punished. God has deemed you worthy to be reborn into a better life. You shall remember nothing of this life you possess now. Are you ready to be reborn?" She said smoothly. Maketa's scared expression turned into frightened happiness.
"Rebirth? Away from here... Yes... I'm ready..." He closed his eyes. Mizuru grabbed his head and ripped out a small white light.
"Now go up... to God's house where he shall send you into a body of a young baby," She said softly. The soul floated upwards through the ceiling. Mizuru turned around and was in a hospital room. A large, chubby man was laying in it, gunshot wounds covering his abdomen. She looked at the small scroll.
"Okitaka Takeshi." The man jolted, then moaned in pain.
"Your time has come. You have done too many crimes against humanity to be sent to Heaven! You will not be reborn for sin covers your soul! You have tortured many, and now you will be tortured, one hundred fold. Your soul is destined to go to Hell. Are you ready?" The man coughed.
"Fuck you... ya damned... ghost of death..." He weezed. She smiled.
"You're ready..." She walked to his side and sent her hand through his chest and grabbed his heart. She pulled out a black light that was squirming in her hand.
"Now be gone, you damned soul, to Hell where your sins shall be put against you. Hope you have fun, you lucky son of a bitch!" She sent it downwards through the floor. Mizuru giggled.
"Oh... I think I'm going to love this job..." She said darkly.


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 16, 2009)

Chapter 34


*Spoiler*: __ 



Yozo had his arm around Shizu. They were sitting on the couch in his house. They were finally a normal couple. Shizu was wearing a white, button down shirt and a pair of underwear. He had his shirt off and had on a pair of sweats. Shizu managed to convince Yozo to dye his hair with purple highlights. She was running her fingers through his hair and playing with it. Yozo was watching tv, trying to ignore her rough pulling. Shizu pulled on a strand of hair a little too hard.
"Ow!" He jerked up and rubbed his head.
"Sorry..." She murmured. She was a little dazed and out of it. Yozo thought she was just recovering from haveing Mizuru split apart from her.
"You sure you're doing ok? You look really... out of it..." He said. Shizu blinked.
"Yeah, I'm fine. Just a little tired..."
"You're never tired."
"Eh... I'm tired now." Yozo sighed.
"Is there something you're not telling me?"
"Yes."
"Can you tell me?"
"Yes." He waited.
"Well?"
"What?"
"Are you going to tell me?"
"Not anytime soon."
"Aw, come on! I'm curious! Tell me what's wrong?" He asked. She shook her head.
"Don't feel like it..." He stood up and stretched.
"Fine... I'm going for a jog. I'll see you in about a half hour." He walked out the door. Shizu stared out the window and waited until he was far into the woods, then she let out a scream.
"Why does this hurt!?" She gripped her neck in pain. Her foot hit the remote. The channel changed to the news.
"_... the whereabouts of this person is still under investigation. In other news, there has been a sudden rising number in deaths in Japan over the past few months. Officials are alarmed at the quickly growing number of deaths a day. According to scientists, the deaths are natural or are just a result from the major causes._" Shizu looked at the screen.
"_Many of the deaths haven't been naturally caused, but from being dealt to by an outside being. The Organization of Supernatural studies believes that the God of Death has stepped up measures to judge people and has started picking off those who deserve to die. This is currently being research and more information will be put out-_" The television switched off. Shizu blinked. The lights went off.
"Oh shit... now what?!" She hissed. A column of smoke appeared before her. There was a flash of light. She closed her eyes. A man was sitting on the coffee table. He didn't have a shirt on, his hair was black and messy. He wore black cargo pants and no shoes. His skin was pale and he was muscular. His eyes were bright yellow.
"Hey Shizu..." He said, grinning.
"Oh great, the Devil. What are you doing in the human world?"
"Oh nothing... just thought you wanted to know how great Mizuru is doing!" He stood next to her.
"Did you assign her to Japan?"
"Yeah! You are so smart! Isn't she doing a wonderful job? She's killing people faster than any other Messenger of Death I've ever had! She doesn't waste time listening to those humans whine, she just goes to work and throws their soul to the place their supposed to go! Ha! So sassy," He said. Shizu snickered.
"So let's see here, you managed to get Mizuru to cooperate on being a Messenger of Death, and somehow, she's the best one you've ever had?"
"Oh yeah... She's so enthusiastic! She's so eager and... pretty womanly..." He licked his lips.
"And there goes your greed and lust. You want Mizuru because she's woman and you want to sex her up because she's a woman. No wonder you're the devil..."
"Of course!" Shizu hissed and grabbed her neck.
"God dammit!"
"What's up, Shizu? Having a little bit of neck pain?" He grinned.
"Yeah! There's just this burning pain and god... it hurts way too much! I just don't know why it hurts!" The devil removed her hand and examined her neck.
"Heh... your little lovers pact with Yozo is being challenged!" He sang.
"What?!"
"Seems as though he's havin second thoughts..." He grinned.
"And who is he thinking about!?"
"I don't know. He could be thinking about anyone! Even me!" He laughed. Shizu hit him.
"This is serious!!"
"I know! But seriously, I don't know what he's thinking about. Where is he anyway?"
"He's jogging...."
"Jogging? Maybe he's sexin' up a girl..." He grinned.
"Oh would you just go home already?!" Shizu snapped. He laughed.
"So damn bitchy today! I love it!" He disappeared. Shizu looked out the window.
"Thinking about someone else? He doesn't care about Mizuru. I mean... he doesn't think about her right?" She sat down.
"What is this all about?"

Mizuru tapped a little girls foot. She was laying in an allyway, a knife sticking out of her chest and a few gun wounds on her legs.
"So, how sick do you think guys have gotten to rape a girl of what, eight?" She asked. The girl sniffed.
"It hurt a lot..."
"Oh yeah... first time does. But, guess what? You get to go to heaven!" She smiled. The girl sniffed again and weakly looked at her.
"Really?" She asked.
"Yeah! You get everything you want up there. I hope you enjoy," Mizuru said kindly. She placed her hand gently on her head. The girl went limp. A white light was in Mizuru's hand.
"Go to heaven and live peacefully..." Mizuru sighed and turned around. She was in a house. She looked around. She didn't see a body.
"What the hell is up with this?" She muttered. An arm went around her waist.
"_Hey, Mizuru..._" The Devil hissed in her ear.
"Get off of me!" She kicked him and walked away. He appeared in front of her. He was grinning.
"_Hey! Don't act like that! I just talk to Shizu! Her little bite mark where Yozo bit her is actin up... Her lovers pact is being challenged. Yozo is thinking about someone else..._" He grinned.
"What do I care? I'm working. Now let me out of this house and go away..." She growled.
"_Heh.. I didn't tell Shizu, but... I know who he's thinking about..._" He licked his lips.
"So?"
"_Well, it involves you a lot... Cause he's thinking about you..._" He hugged her waist and licked her neck.
"_I don't blame him! You're sooooo tasty looking! Hehe!_" Mizuru groaned and tried to pull herself out of his grasp. He held her tighter.
"_Come on, Mizuru... All my lady followers have at least let me feel them up... Why don't you loosen up? I'll treat you really nice..._" He licked her neck and moved his hands up towards her breasts.
"*Get off of me!*" Spikes of black energy pierced through his flesh. The devil laughed.
"_Oh come on! You know you love it, Mizuru-chan! Just give in to temptation! I'll make you my right hand woman..._" He ran his fingers down her arm. Mizuru hit his hand and glared at him.
"*Stay away from me, you bastard. I'll kill you. If you touch me, I will... kill... you... I am not one of your whore women. I am someone with a mind. A mind that is willing to kill!!*" She growled. Mizuru disappeared. The devil grinned.
"_Ooohhhh... I can totally see why Yozo thinks about her... She's so hard to get!_"


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jul 10, 2009)

Chapter 35


*Spoiler*: __ 



_Yozo thinking about me? What a load... He's probably trying to make a little situation to entertain himself... Not the first fucking time!_
"Ugh!! I hate men so much now!!" She yelled. The teenage girl who was sitting on front of her with a pencil through her eye tilted her head sideways.
"U-um...w-what's the matter?" She asked, nervous.
"Oh nothing... just some psyco idiot trying to make grabs at me... God! Aren't men so annoying?! It's like their little...! Little flies! They just keep bugging you until you finally just be blunt about it and smash them into pieces!"
"Y-yea... I know what you mean... Except sometimes... um.."
"What?"
"Well.. sometimes when you try to whole... be blunt thing... they go after you and well..." She motioned at her eye. Mizuru sighed.
"Well that really sucks... hey... maybe you can make fun of him from Heaven, eh? Yea! You can send bad luck down on him!"
"Really?"
"Oh yeah! Send like a plague of pimples or... break his arm. Or- oh oh!! Burn his house down!" Mizuru grinned evily.
"Well... I think the whole burning is a bit extreme..."
"Eh... whatever! Ok. Enjoy heaven and stay away from the edge cause it's like a cliff up there, you never know if you'll fall." She touched the girls forehead and drew out a white light. It floated upwards into the sky.
"Ok.. next... ta ta ta..." She looked down her list. Mizuru gripped the paper. At the bottom of the list was an all too fimiliar name. She let out a sigh.
"Just forget about it until I'm done... no problem!"

Yozo returned to the house and opened the door. Shizu was laying on the couch, clutching her neck and groaning in pain.
"Shizu? What's wrong?" He rushed over to her and knelt down.
"Oh... I don't know! My neck's been hurting since yesterday! I don't know why! Ow!" She bit her lip. Yozo removed her hand and stared at her neck.
"Shizu... Shizu this is bad... Didn't you look in a mirror?"
"No!! Why would I?!"
"You don't see my mark getting infected??" He said.
"What?"
"Where I bit you, it's reappeared. And I think it's infected." Shizu stood up and ran to the bathroom. She looked into the mirror. Two large dots were a dark, crusty red and looked like they were pulsing.
"Why is it showing up?" Shizu remembered what the devil said. She bit her lip and punched the mirror into pieces. She walked slowly out to the living room.
"Yozo... tell me the truth..."
"S-sure... about what?" He asked, standing up.
"Have you been... thinking about someone else?"
"No! Why would I?" Shizu's neck suddenly had a stabbing pain.
"Don't lie!!" She yelled.
"Are you thinking about someone else?!" Yozo was silent.
"Shizu, I swear!"
"You're lying again! What were you doing on your jog? Were you visiting someone!?"
"No!" The pain in Shizu's neck turned into a dull pain.
"Ok... that's the truth.."
"Shizu, what is this about?!" He asked.
"During your jog the devil came for a little visit. He knew about this pain in my neck and told me that our lovers pact was being challenged. He said you were thinking about someone else. As a lover. I need to know they truth Yozo, who the hell were you thinking of?" Shizu glared at him. Yozo shrugged and shook his head.
"I'm not going to tell you."
"Why not?!" She snapped.
"I just don't want to. I don't want you to know. I was hoping to get past it all. I'm not going to tell you," He said. Shizu slammed a foot down on the floor.
"Dammit Yozo! Quit being stubborn!! Tell me who you're thinking about!!" Yozo shook his head.
"Yozo! Tell me now!" She screamed. He shook his head again.
"Please don't get so angry."
"How can I not?! Our pact is being challenged because you're thinking of someone!" Yozo walked to the door.
"Where are you going?!"
"I'm going out."
"Yozo! Get back here!" She yelled. Yozo ran out the door. Shizu cursed and punched the couch. She ran out the door after him.
"Yozo!! Yozo!" She yelled. Yozo ran as fast as he could through the forest. Shizu was gaining on him.
"Yozo!" She screamed. She came out onto the road. It was rush hour. Cars sped down the lanes, showing no signs of stopping. Shizu winced in pain at her wound and tripped to a stop beside the road on the ground. Yozo didn't stop fast enough. He slid into the road. Cars horns filled the air. Blood splattered all over the pavement and windsheilds. Shizu smelled the blood.
"Yozo!!" She screamed. The traffic slowed. There was a barrier around him. People got out of their cars to see what happened. Shizu ran through the crowds and jumped over cars.
"Yozo!!" She cried. Yozo was barely recognizable. His guts spilled out on the road, his head was smashed in. Shizu's nose filled with the smell of death. She fell down next to him.
"No!! Yozo!!" She screamed. A black mist formed next to Yozo. Someone was there. Shizu looked up.
"No... No!!!" She screamed. Mizuru looked at her.
"I thought it was him..."
"You can't take him away!" Shizu hissed. Mizuru looked around.
"You know, the people here are going to think you're crazy."
"I don't care!! You can't take him away!" She sighed and waved her hand in the air. Everyone was still.
"And time is stopped..." Shizu stood up.
"Get away from here, Mizuru! Forget Yozo! Let him live!"
"If I let him live, then I'm disobeying my duties."
"I don't care... leave him now..." Shizu growled. Mizuru's face was pale and her eyes were dazed.
"You know this is as hard on me as it is on you," She said.
"I don't want to kill Yozo. But I'd rather put him out of his misery than leave him in it."
"Then heal him! You can't just let him die!!" Shizu cried. Mizuru shook her head.
"I'm sorry, Shizu. It's my duty." Shizu grabbed Mizuru's neck.
"You won't let him die, you're going to let him live!! You're going to heal him!!" Mizuru lightly touched her hand.
"I can't do that, Shizu. Besides, I can't fix your relationship by dying; I'm already dead." Shizu's eyes widened. She let her go.
"You knew about the... the..."
"Yes... the devil came to me after you. I think he's just trying to make a situation that he thinks is funny. He told me that I was the one Yozo was thinking about."
"He was thinking about you!?" Shizu growled.
"Unfortunatly yes. But you see, as a messenger of Death, I can't express or expierence the emotions of love, joy, excitment, and rarely get to feel happiness. Since I work for the devil, I know lust, greed, sloth, gluttony, pride, wrath, and envy. I envied your relationship. I wanted your relationship. I lusted for your relationship. But, I also had all those emotions for everyone elses relationships. I especially had those feelings for life. As you can see, I have no feelings left for Yozo. So don't think I was also thinking of him." Shizu let out a stressed breath. She bent down and touched Yozo's bloodied face.
"Why does he have to die?" She whispered.
"_Because he's lived to long and his pact with me is over with._" The devil hissed from behind Mizuru. His outfit changed. His hair was still black and floating behind him like smoke. He had black leather gloves, black overcoat, black cargo pants, and a black dress shirt with a red tie.
"What are you talking about?!" Shizu snapped.
"Vampires don't normally live for nine hundred years." Mizuru closed her eyes and lowered her head.
"He never lived for nine hundred years! It was a few centuries!" The Devil shook his head.
"No. When he first met you, Shizu, you were human. And you wouldn't remember him because he was a passerby. But when he heard you, he was a vampire. So... that night after he found you, he made a pact with me so he could live long enough to have you by his side; vampire and vampire; as an official 'couple' and love each other until... he had those weird thoughts..." He looked at Mizuru.
"Why do you think you're always born in a host, Shizu? That's how his contract worked. Of course, he never said until he had thoughts, I just added to it so I would arrange it til I could accept it. Sorry Shizu! But that's how my world works." Shizu punched him.
"Why didn't you at least tell me this?!"
"It was a part of the contract." She hit him again.
"You bastard!!"
"Mizuru." Mizuru grabbed Shizu and held her down to the ground.
"Look, Shizu... I can't help it at all here. Yozo agreed to everything. I can't... help you... So just deal with it."
"I can't deal with it! I love him!" He sighed.
"Ok... fine... I can't just cancel the contract like this and let him live, but I'll tell you what. Since he's going to hell because of his little deal and so are you whenever you officially die; how about you both go to Hell together and live happily ever after as my servents? Hm?" He smiled.
"Is that alright?" He held out his hand. Shizu looked at him, then Mizuru, then at Yozo.
"No loopholes in this at all? We'll be together and no seperations?"
"I promise!" Shizu grabbed his hand.
"You'd better not be lying..." She growled. He grinned.
"Ok! Mizuru, if you please..." He winked at her. Mizuru tapped Shizu's forehead and bent down and tapped Yozos. Two souls that were black floated above their heads. The devil grabbed them hurridly.
"Ok! Now we're in business! Mizuru, I'm going to give you a vacation!" He laughed. Mizuru rolled her eyes.
"Sure... why not..." They sank into the ground. Mizuru watched as the devil released the two souls and let them form into Shizu and Yozo. Yozo stared at Mizuru blankly.
"M... Mizuru..." Shizu stalked away, ignoring everyone. Mizuru looked down at him.
"Yo, Yozo." The devil grinned.
"So... Welcome to Hell!! For all eternity!" The devil grinned and disappeared in a plume of fire.
"Mizuru..."
"Sorry, Yozo. But you're alone here. Well, at least until Shizu forgives you..." She grinned.
"W... what?? Wait! I thought we-!"
"No... you are under me. I am above you, Yozo. When you're in Hell, messengers of Death determine where you go!" She laughed and disappeared.
*Welcome to Hell*




END


----------



## Morphine (Jul 11, 2009)

Thrilling indeed. Awesome work, Clara.


----------

